# GenieGO Remote Streaming



## Scott Kocourek

I remember back a few years to October 6, 2010 when I was asked to take a survey from DIRECTV and it was for a product called Nomad. I was excited to hear what was coming and it started this discussion: DIRECTV Nomad



> I got an email today from Directv and it asked for my feedback, when I clicked on the link I was sent to a site to take a survey.
> 
> The survey asked questions about my equipment, my choice of smartphone and viewing habits. This is where is got interesting, the next group of questions were for something called Nomad, the ability to watch my recorded dvr content anywhere.
> 
> You could load a show onto your computer or phone and take it with you, watch it on an airplane. You could also stream content over a broadband connection and watch it on your phone or computer.
> 
> This sounds like it would be awesome!! Hopefully it doesn't take too long to implement.












Well, that last line from the quote has made me laugh a little ever since I made it. The Nomad, now GenieGO, was released to those with an iPhone or PC and it seemed like forever before there was any love for the Android folks, but that time finally came at the end of May 2013 for some Android devices. Things now seem to be moving a little quicker and DIRECTV is ready to release something we've all been wanting from the beginning, remote streaming. If you have a PC or iPhone, you will be able to watch anything that is recorded on your internet connected HDDVR or Genie from your WiFi connected device. If the program is not already recorded on you Genie or HDDVR you can start the recording using the DIRECTV app and it will be available for streaming as soon as it shows in you list, even while it's recording.










Another new feature of the GenieGO/Nomad is the ability to select shows to prepare for download while you are away so they are ready to download to your device when you get home. I even learned recently that you could download shows on up to three devices at the same time. This is a great feature if you are not sure what device you will want to watch your show on, you can put it on you tablet, laptop or phone all at the same time.










There will be a few minutes of setup the first time you attempt the GenieGO Out-of-Home access. First select "GenieGO Out-of Home Access" and follow the instructions. For most users this will be mostly automatic and will take no technical ability. You will then be prompted to confirm access for each device you will want "Out-of-Home Access"










New GenieGO manual is available here: The new DTV manual for the GenieGo is at http://www.directv.com/cms2/technology/nomad/GenieGO_Manual.pdf

GenieGO Out-of Home is expected to be available for Mac and Android devices later this year but as always will not work with Jailbroken or Rooted devices.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

This is expected to be available Thursday, June 27, 2013.


----------



## willardcpa

Scott Kocourek said:


> This is expected to be available Thursday, June 27, 2013.


So, here on the west coast, I'll be looking for it at 9pm local!!!! :righton:


----------



## peds48

The GenieGo should have already received the update. DirecTV has control to put the updated PC version on their website, not so much for the iOS client.


----------



## tulanejosh

does this product feature live streaming - similar to Directv Anywhere - as well? Does it work on a mobile data connection or only WiFi?


----------



## peds48

does this product feature live streaming - similar to Directv Anywhere - as well? Does it work on a mobile data connection or only WiFi?


Not it wont. but can however "live" stream a show by using the scheduler app to set the recording then switch to the GenieGo app (Nomad) and play it from there. as of lunch, it will only support WiFi


----------



## don s

Very nice, thanks !! I may have to go order a GenieGO now. This actually sounds useful. The wonky "live streaming" workaround doesn't sound too bad as long as it works too. Thanks for the info !


----------



## willardcpa

I see that they have a procedure explained on the DTV website under the "answer center" for setting up port forwarding on your router to enable "streaming recorded shows outside my home". But apparently the app is still waiting for an update as the last step in the procedure is to go into "settings" and select "geniego outside of home access" and that's not an option yet in "settings"
It's here http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3875


----------



## Go Beavs

Ohh... can't wait for tomorrow!!


----------



## HoTat2

Although I think the recent Engadget article on this has it wrong;
http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/26/directv-geniego-live-streaming-tv-anywhere/

Even with this update GenieGo is not a challenge (yet?) to the Slingbox as it doesn't allow remote streaming of programs over the internet.

The author must be confusing the new "GenieGO Out-of Home Access" feature which only allows the remote readying of shows for download when you return home with the ability to stream shows over the internet.


----------



## willardcpa

HoTat2 said:


> Although I think the recent Engadget article on this has it wrong;
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/26/directv-geniego-live-streaming-tv-anywhere/
> 
> Even with this update GenieGo is not a challenge (yet?) to the Slingbox as it doesn't allow remote streaming of programs over the internet.
> 
> The author must be confusing the new "GenieGO Out-of Home Access" feature which only allows the remote readying of shows for download when you return home with the ability to stream shows over the internet.


With all due respect. I THINK thay you have it wrong - after tomorrows update to the Nomad, it will allow remote streaming of recorded programs over the internet. And the "out of home access" will not "allows readying of shows for download when you return home" It will allow for streaming of recorded shows to you when you are not home. I don't think that it will provide you with an interface to "readying of shows for download", I think it will just allow you to stream what is already on the nomad, not add new ones to it, you have to be "home" to do that. At least that's the way I understand it, and I've been reading the new manual that DTV has that includes the "out of home access" feature and how to set it up on page 12 of the manual. But I could be wrong - we'll both see tomorrow!!!! :righton:


----------



## willardcpa

The new DTV manual for the GenieGo is at http://www.directv.com/cms2/technology/nomad/GenieGO_Manual.pdf


----------



## HoTat2

willardcpa said:


> With all due respect. I THINK thay you have it wrong - after tomorrows update to the Nomad, it will allow remote streaming of recorded programs over the internet. And the "out of home access" will not "allows readying of shows for download when you return home" It will allow for streaming of recorded shows to you when you are not home. I don't think that it will provide you with an interface to "readying of shows for download", I think it will just allow you to stream what is already on the nomad, not add new ones to it, you have to be "home" to do that. At least that's the way I understand it, and I've been reading the new manual that DTV has that includes the "out of home access" feature and how to set it up on page 12 of the manual. But I could be wrong - we'll both see tomorrow!!!! :righton:


Fair enough;

But if so it won't be me who is wrong but the TS, Scott who wrote in the description above in the first post;



> Another new feature of the GenieGO/Nomad is the ability to select shows to prepare for download while you are away so they are ready to download to your device when you get home. I even learned recently that you could download shows on up to three devices at the same time. This is a great feature if you are not sure what device you will want to watch your show on, you can put it on you tablet, laptop or phone all at the same time. ,,, There will be a few minutes of setup the first time you attempt the GenieGO Out-of-Home access. First select "GenieGO Out-of Home Access" and follow the instructions. For most users this will be mostly automatic and will take no technical ability. You will then be prompted to confirm access for each device you will want "Out-of-Home Access"


----------



## tpm1999

With remote online streaming I am finally going to buy a GenieGo (Nomad)!!! I do have some questions though.

1. I have an HR44. So in practice I can connect my GenieGo directly to my router while my HR44 connects to it over Wifi (HR44 is currently connected over wifi). The GenieGo does not physically connect to the DVR, correct (I see an ethernet port on its back and a usb port on pictures online)?

2. Since I have a Genie, utilizing the Nomad will take up one of the tuners correct? Is that at all times, or only when I am streaming/downloading?

3. When is a native iPad app coming out?? Any general time frame...or to the very least is directv testing it now? I can deal with an old misbranded iPhone app for now...but they should really at least update the app to have the correct name.

4. Do I need to activate it by calling up Directv? Or is it just plug it in and activate it with the app? I would prefer to buy it online from a reseller (like solidsignal or ebay).


----------



## Scott Kocourek

willardcpa said:


> [....] But I could be wrong - we'll both see tomorrow!!!! :righton:


----------



## trh

tpm1999 said:


> With remote online streaming I am finally going to buy a GenieGo (Nomad)!!! I do have some questions though.
> 
> 1. I have an HR44. So in practice I can connect my GenieGo directly to my router while my HR44 connects to it over Wifi (HR44 is currently connected over wifi). The GenieGo does not physically connect to the DVR, correct (I see an ethernet port on its back and a usb port on pictures online)?
> 
> 2. Since I have a Genie, utilizing the Nomad will take up one of the tuners correct? Is that at all times, or only when I am streaming/downloading?
> 
> 3. When is a native iPad app coming out?? Any general time frame...or to the very least is directv testing it now? I can deal with an old misbranded iPhone app for now...but they should really at least update the app to have the correct name.
> 
> 4. Do I need to activate it by calling up Directv? Or is it just plug it in and activate it with the app? I would prefer to buy it online from a reseller (like solidsignal or ebay).


1. You hook the nomad to your router. 
2. The nomad does not use one of your tuners. 
3. No idea, but I use my iPad just fine with the current app. 
4. Yes, you must call to get it activated on your account, but you can still buy it from 3rd party dealers. Last I checked, SolidSignal sells them for $99. Some have reported delays in getting a used nomad activated on their account; so you might only want to buy a new unit.


----------



## dennisj00

GenieGo doesn't take up any tuners. It does busy out a stream from an HR while transcoding or streaming.


----------



## Steve

willardcpa said:


> With all due respect. I THINK thay you have it wrong - after tomorrows update to the Nomad, it will allow remote streaming of recorded programs over the internet. And the "out of home access" will not "allows readying of shows for download when you return home" [...] I don't think that it will provide you with an interface to "readying of shows for download"


It will allow you to schedule new shows for download when "out of home". It will not let you remotely copy the transcoded files to your client, however. You must be home for that. Only OOH (and local) _streaming_ is supported at this time.


----------



## gpg

So do I have to download a new PC app or will the old one automatically update?


----------



## Justin23

The new GenieGo app update is available now in the App Store...


----------



## willardcpa

trh said:


> 1. You hook the nomad to your router.
> 2. The nomad does not use one of your tuners.
> 3. No idea, but I use my iPad just fine with the current app.
> 4. Yes, you must call to get it activated on your account, but you can still buy it from 3rd party dealers. Last I checked, SolidSignal sells them for $99. Some have reported delays in getting a used nomad activated on their account; so you might only want to buy a new unit.


Regarding number 4, I don't recall having to call DTV when I activated my GenieGo. As I recall the app does it when setting it up - although that's just a difference in semantics, as the app is still "calling home" but online vs using a telephone.


----------



## gpg

OK. I've got my router configured and my IPAD is all set to go. Is there a new version of the PC app out yet?


----------



## willardcpa

gpg said:


> OK. I've got my router configured and my IPAD is all set to go. Is there a new version of the PC app out yet?


I "think" that I have my wife's IPAD all set to go too. But how can I tell for sure? Short of hopping in the car and going somewhere to hook up other than my home network. I do notice something new under "help" - "network assistant" that I seem to pass all 6 connectivity tests. And I'm no longer getting the set up router, or failed router test when I go to "out of home access" under settings, I get a "congratulations! Your router is set up for GenieGO Out of home access" message.


----------



## Crow159

gpg said:


> OK. I've got my router configured and my IPAD is all set to go. Is there a new version of the PC app out yet?


Yes, I just finished downloading them and re-installing on two computers.

Just go to www.directv.com/geniego and download them.


----------



## keebler21

This is great! Can't wait to get this setup!


----------



## mikefour77

Am I missing something, but is the out of home streaming only for iPhone and PC? There doesn't seem to be any message about a restriction on the DTV website. 

I have an android phone and the streaming option would finally make the Genie Go worth it to me, but I am not going to plunk down $100 bucks on a 'later this year promise' based on the delays with the original Genie Go android app.


----------



## willardcpa

Crow159 said:


> Yes, I just finished downloading them and re-installing on two computers.
> 
> Just go to www.directv.com/geniego and download them.


This worked for me. Under "system info" old application was 1.4.55.3, new one is 1.5.0.69. And under Settings down at the bottom I have a "Out of home access is successfully set up" message. I guess the only way to test for sure it is to go away from my home network. My old programs downloaded to my PC seem to have migrated to the new app SW version OK.


----------



## mrdobolina

Here's a couple of good questions: Do you have to be on your home network when you inititally set up for "out of home" access? Or can you do that remotely? 

Are there any special router settings needed? Or does the app set up process take care of that?


----------



## willardcpa

Steve said:


> It will allow you to schedule new shows for download when "out of home". It will not let you remotely copy the transcoded files to your client, however. You must be home for that. Only OOH (and local) _streaming_ is supported at this time.


Looks like I was wrong on my speculation regarding scheduling new shows for download when "out of home" :blackeye:


----------



## sigma1914

Is the GenieGO wireless? I'm out of Cat5 connection.


----------



## willardcpa

mrdobolina said:


> Here's a couple of good questions: Do you have to be on your home network when you inititally set up for "out of home" access? Or can you do that remotely?
> 
> Are there any special router settings needed? Or does the app set up process take care of that?


Special router settings needed - Yes, you need to set up "port forwarding" to forward a couple of ports to the LAN address of your computer.
Can you do it remotely? - No, I don't think so, unless you can access your router away from your home network?
Does the app process take care of that? - I think that it can, when going through the set up of "away from home access", one of the options was to let the "set up process" automatically configure the router. I can't personally say whether or not this works, as I had already set up port forwarding on my router before I loaded the new apps on my PC and IPAD.


----------



## Crow159

willardcpa said:


> Does the app process take care of that? - I think that it can, when going through the set up of "away from home access", one of the options was to let the "set up process" automatically configure the router. I can't personally say whether or not this works, as I had already set up port forwarding on my router before I loaded the new apps on my PC and IPAD.


It did for me. The PC app gives you a list of routers, you pick your router and it automatically sets it up.


----------



## willardcpa

sigma1914 said:


> Is the GenieGO wireless? I'm out of Cat5 connection.


Not wireless, gotta be attached with Cat5. I've got mine plugged into a "switch" quite aways away from my router, switches can be bought pretty cheap.


----------



## dennisj00

sigma1914 said:


> Is the GenieGO wireless? I'm out of Cat5 connection.


It requires Ethernet but I have mine attached to a DECA in the basement on the wall with my Swims / splitters. Or a small switch will get you more ports.


----------



## HoTat2

willardcpa said:


> Looks like I was wrong on my speculation regarding scheduling new shows for download when "out of home" :blackeye:


Yea ... but I was wrong as well thinking Engadget was wrong as it didn't support OOH streaming, ala the Slingbox. :sure:

But I really didn't see that feature mentioned in Scott's write up in the first post. :engel08:


----------



## mfeinstein

gpg said:
 

> So do I have to download a new PC app or will the old one automatically update?


I downloaded the new version from the DirecTV website as the PC application had no option to check for an update.


----------



## davemayo

I updated the iPhone app. Upon launching the new app, I get "Loading GenieGo Content" on the screen for 10 mins. Then it said there is no recorded content and hung the app. When I restarted, I get the same "Loading GenieGo Content for 10 mins. I haven't seen any option to set up my router. I am not on my home network.


----------



## willardcpa

davemayo said:


> I updated the iPhone app. Upon launching the new app, I get "Loading GenieGo Content" on the screen for 10 mins. Then it said there is no recorded content and hung the app. When I restarted, I get the same "Loading GenieGo Content for 10 mins. I haven't seen any option to set up my router. I am not on my home network.


"I am not on my home network" - I think that is your problem, the new app wants to hook up with your home network and "do some magic" in order to set up "away from home". It's probably "hanging" because it can't hook up with the GenieGo box.


----------



## dconfer

What do you do if you dont have one of the routers on the list? I checked the onlline list and mine is not there.
I have to wait for andriod again so I guess there is no hurry. Soon


----------



## dennisj00

dconfer said:


> What do you do if you dont have one of the routers on the list? I checked the onlline list and mine is not there.
> I have to wait for andriod again so I guess there is no hurry. Soon


You need to forward ports 8082 and 8083 to the IP of the geniego. The geniego should be listed in your DHCP list or you can set a DHCP reservation for it's MAC address outside of the DHCP Range. There's no way to set the geniego to a Static IP.


----------



## willardcpa

OK, gave it the "supreme test" went to the local public library, got onto their wifi and tried to connect to GenieGO. To no avail, get a "Can't connect to GenieGo" message. On the IPAD under "Network Assistant" it fails Connectivity Tests numbers 3, 4 and 6. On my laptop it also fails numbers 3, 4 and 6 under the "Diagnostic" tab.
I know that I'm OK on the library's wifi, as that is how I am sending this message.
Maybe DTV hasn't turned on a switch somewhere that routes my computer request through the Vapornet to my GenieGO that is at home dutifully hooked up to my home network???


----------



## Rob Dawn

I don't have a Nomad/GenieGo yet so maybe that's why I'm confused. So sorry in advance if this is an obvious question:

If I have an episode of Walking Dead on my Genie & a GenieGo, AND have not previously downloaded that episode from the GenieGo to my PC or iPhone, can I watch that episode on my PC or iPhone if I am away from home ?

Thanks!!


----------



## lucky13

I updated the app on my iPhone and iPad. Will set up the streaming when I get home.
I never added my laptops to Nomad, as I don't walk around the house with them, and it's easier to use the iPad.
Do I have to dl the app to a laptop to set up the remote streaming?
Once streaming is set up, can I delete the app from the computer if I need to stay under the device limit?


----------



## willardcpa

dennisj00 said:


> You need to forward ports 8082 and 8083 to the IP of the geniego. The geniego should be listed in your DHCP list or you can set a DHCP reservation for it's MAC address outside of the DHCP Range. There's no way to set the geniego to a Static IP.


It may be different for other routers, but for my Actiontec Q1000 it said to set up two separate Port forwarding "lines" one with a starting and ending number of 8082 and the other one with a starting and ending number of 8083. When I set up port forwarding for my HR20-700's I just set up one line with (for example) a starting number of 8082 and ending number of 8083, and my HR20*s seem to work just fine with the internet (with apps, utube, and Pandora, etc.)


----------



## willardcpa

Rob Dawn said:


> I don't have a Nomad/GenieGo yet so maybe that's why I'm confused. So sorry in advance if this is an obvious question:
> 
> If I have an episode of Walking Dead on my Genie & a GenieGo, AND have not previously downloaded that episode from the GenieGo to my PC or iPhone, can I watch that episode on my PC or iPhone if I am away from home ?
> 
> Thanks!!


That's one of the purposes for the new "streaming" update that is occurring today. So yes, after you get the new app set up on your yet to be acquired GenieGO


----------



## willardcpa

lucky13 said:


> I updated the app on my iPhone and iPad. Will set up the streaming when I get home.
> I never added my laptops to Nomad, as I don't walk around the house with them, and it's easier to use the iPad.
> Do I have to dl the app to a laptop to set up the remote streaming?
> Once streaming is set up, can I delete the app from the computer if I need to stay under the device limit?


Take a look at post number 12 above. In it I have a link to the new GenieGO manual, the answers to you questions are on page 5 of the manual.


----------



## lucky13

willardcpa said:


> Take a look at post number 12 above. In it I have a link to the new GenieGO manual, the answers to you questions are on page 5 of the manual.


Thanks.


----------



## dennisj00

willardcpa said:


> It may be different for other routers, but for my Actiontec Q1000 it said to set up two separate Port forwarding "lines" one with a starting and ending number of 8082 and the other one with a starting and ending number of 8083. When I set up port forwarding for my HR20-700's I just set up one line with (for example) a starting number of 8082 and ending number of 8083, and my HR20*s seem to work just fine with the internet (with apps, utube, and Pandora, etc.)


You don't need to set up port forwarding for an HRXX. The geniego communicates with your HRs on your local LAN. The port forwarding is for your mobile device to get back to your geniego when you're out of home (OOH).


----------



## HoTat2

dennisj00 said:


> You need to forward ports 8082 and 8083 to the IP of the geniego. The geniego should be listed in your DHCP list *or you can set a DHCP reservation for it's MAC address outside of the DHCP Range.* There's no way to set the geniego to a Static IP.


Sorry for the noobish sounding networking question dennisj00;

But you say DHCP reservations are setup "outside" the router's DHCP range?


----------



## willardcpa

dennisj00 said:


> You don't need to set up port forwarding for an HRXX. The geniego communicates with your HRs on your local LAN. The port forwarding is for your mobile device to get back to your geniego when you're out of home (OOH).


Sorry to introduce confusion. The only reason I mentioned the HRXX was to draw attention to the way DTV was instructing us to set up two "lines" of port forwarding for the GenieGO. With each "line" dedicated to one of the ports (8082 and 8083) instead of one "line" with a range of 8082 to 8083. I actually set mine up for port forwarding yesterday after reading the manual, and used the "range", and then this morning I saw that it needed separate "lines" for each port.


----------



## willardcpa

Has anyone gotten this to work "outside of the home" yet? I haven't, and am wondering if it's "just me", or are others experiencing problems as well. Thanks

Maybe my problem is from using the public library's wifi for a test drive. Maybe they have their wifi set up some way to prevent downloading files etc. Otherwise somebody would be camped out here watching something prohibited all day long.

So has anybody out there had "success" yet??


----------



## realfan

Just set my ipad with the new release. I am in London watching everything on all four of my DVRs at home. I also used the regular app to set a new recording and can basically watch it on Genie a minute after it starts recording. So I am practically streaming live TV from my US home to my London hotel room. This is awesome!!!


----------



## Laxguy

That is awesome! Tonight, I may be able to do streaming to my apartment from my home, a vast distance of 60 miles......


----------



## dennisj00

Laxguy said:


> That is awesome! Tonight, I may be able to do streaming to my apartment from my home, a vast distance of 60 miles......


Lax, there's a good chance your 60 miles will travel a thousand or more on the internet!


----------



## dennisj00

willardcpa said:


> Sorry to introduce confusion. The only reason I mentioned the HRXX was to draw attention to the way DTV was instructing us to set up two "lines" of port forwarding for the GenieGO. With each "line" dedicated to one of the ports (8082 and 8083) instead of one "line" with a range of 8082 to 8083. I actually set mine up for port forwarding yesterday after reading the manual, and used the "range", and then this morning I saw that it needed separate "lines" for each port.


Depending on your router, the range may work as well as two individual lines.

I have a Linksys with dd-wrt and the IOS client set up port forwarding as two individual lines.


----------



## dennisj00

willardcpa said:


> Has anyone gotten this to work "outside of the home" yet? I haven't, and am wondering if it's "just me", or are others experiencing problems as well. Thanks
> 
> Maybe my problem is from using the public library's wifi for a test drive. Maybe they have their wifi set up some way to prevent downloading files etc. Otherwise somebody would be camped out here watching something prohibited all day long.
> 
> So has anybody out there had "success" yet??


I think you'll find some locations limit their public access to ports 80/443 for surfing and some email ports.


----------



## realfan

realfan said:


> Just set my ipad with the new release. I am in London watching everything on all four of my DVRs at home. I also used the regular app to set a new recording and can basically watch it on Genie a minute after it starts recording. So I am practically streaming live TV from my US home to my London hotel room. This is awesome!!!


Let me add that I did nothing more than update my app and it automatically worked. I was out of the country when the update came through. Pretty seamless. The only downside is that the video quality is OK when watching a home DVR show on my ipad via wifi. The downloaded shows on Genie which I transferred to my ipad are of a higher quality.


----------



## dennisj00

HoTat2 said:


> Sorry for the noobish sounding networking question dennisj00;
> 
> But you say DHCP reservations are setup "outside" the router's DHCP range?


Again, It may depend on your router, but I like to set Statics and since I can't do that on geniego, I set a reservation for its MAC address outside of the normal DHCP range. All my Directv addresses are grouped together.


----------



## peds48

Since I have an AirPort Extreme, I had to set up my router manually. Very easy. tried it in the morning using a customer's WiFi and it work flawlessly.


----------



## willardcpa

dennisj00 said:


> I think you'll find some locations limit their public access to ports 80/443 for surfing and some email ports.


That may have been my problem. I abandoned the Public Library. Right now I'm parked in a McDonalds parking lot, using their wifi. Everything works on GenieGO. Did find out that it will only stream to one thing at a time. Sitting here in the car I tried to simultaneously stream to my wife's IPAD and my laptop. The second one on wouldn't stream and gave me a message to the effect that it will only stream to one thing at once.
Everything was coming in fine on the IPAD. On the laptop, I'm getting some "freezes", so something somewhere is slowing things down. Probably my home network/DSL, as I've noticed before that it is kind of slow.


----------



## gio12

can you stream on a mac using a browser?


----------



## peds48

can you stream on a mac using a browser?


No


----------



## Steve

willardcpa said:


> On the laptop, I'm getting some "freezes", so something somewhere is slowing things down. Probably my home network/DSL, as I've noticed before that it is kind of slow.


When you are in a location that supports streaming, a steady 1-1.2 Mbps upload and download speed will provide you the best image quality, equivalent to what you'd see streaming on your home LAN.


----------



## peds48

When you are in a location that supports streaming, a steady 1-1.2 Mbps upload and download speed will provide you the best image quality, equivalent to what you'd see streaming on your home LAN.


Right, which for a phone I consider to be good quality


----------



## gio12

peds48 said:


> No


Thanks. So looking at years for a Mac solution or another technology form DIRECTV by the time they get this one out, lol.
is there a PC program? Not the DIRECTV2PC thing either.


----------



## peds48

Thanks. So looking at years for a Mac solution or another technology form DIRECTV by the time they get this one out, lol.
is there a PC program? Not the DIRECTV2PC thing either.


there is a current GenieGo app for Mac OX but it does not support OOH streaming yet, is slated for this fall

There is a PC app for the GenieGo that was updated today to support OOH


----------



## willardcpa

Steve said:


> When you are in a location that supports streaming, a steady 1-1.2 Mbps upload and download speed will provide you the best image quality, equivalent to what you'd see streaming on your home LAN.


Well, there's my problem with freezes right there. From my end to the internet my upload speed is a little less than 1 Mbps. One of the prices I pay for living out in the "boonies". I talked to a Qwest repairman about it once, and he told me not to complain to "headquarters" about it - said it's the best I could get - and since Qwest had a policy of 100% customer satisfaction if I complained they would tell me that I couldn't get DSL and shut me off!!!!??


----------



## NR4P

Passing along some info that may help others.

I had to port forward both my uVerse modem and Netgear router.

uVerse modem has ports 8082 and 8083 forwarded to public IP address.
Netgear router has the same ports forwarded to the Nomad/GenieGo hardware reserved internal LAN address (192.168.x.x)

The above combo was necessary for the streaming to work out of home.


----------



## peds48

Passing along some info that may help others.

I had to port forward both my uVerse modem and Netgear router.

uVerse modem has ports 8082 and 8083 forwarded to public IP address.
Netgear router has the same ports forwarded to the Nomad/GenieGo hardware reserved internal LAN address (192.168.x.x)

The above combo was necessary for the streaming to work out of home.


Is the Uwho a gateway? or just a modem?


----------



## NR4P

peds48 said:


> Is the Uwho a gateway? or just a modem?


Actually, it's an iNID system.


----------



## Laxguy

dennisj00 said:


> Lax, there's a good chance your 60 miles will travel a thousand or more on the internet!


Well, not tonight. SOL on both iPad and Mac, even though the set up set it was set.

I am confused about the Mac version. The one I downloaded from the app store this morning is the same version ( 1.3.080 (71717)) we've had for months, at least it looks the same. It is, however, ca. 8 Megs vs. the test version of ca. 12 Megs.......


----------



## gio12

peds48 said:


> there is a current GenieGo app for Mac OX but it does not support OOH streaming yet, is slated for this fall
> 
> There is a PC app for the GenieGo that was updated today to support OOH


But current Mac program will allow in house streaming? Thats all I want/need for now.


----------



## keebler21

I was able to setup mine last night. Although I have a Buffalo router running a version of DD-WRT so I had to locate where the settings need to be since D*TV didn't have the screen shots for me. I'll post mine here so maybe would help anyone else running DD-WRT... took a router reboot and a few extra minutes for GenieGo app to start working properly. Going to test everything is workingn properly out of home later today.


----------



## peds48

But current Mac program will allow in house streaming? Thats all I want/need for now.


Yes


----------



## lucky13

keebler21 said:


> I was able to setup mine last night. Although I have a Buffalo router running a version of DD-WRT so I had to locate where the settings need to be since D*TV didn't have the screen shots for me. I'll post mine here so maybe would help anyone else running DD-WRT... took a router reboot and a few extra minutes for GenieGo app to start working properly. Going to test everything is workingn properly out of home later today.


I also have a Buffalo router--an older G version---and the Genie PC app found the router and opened the ports without problem. 
It seems to be working on laptop, iPad and iPhone, although I had to delete and reinstall the app on the latter. It was stuck on loading content, and the problem repeated even after rebooting the phone. Reinstall fixed it. 
Haven't had a chance to check it on wifi outside the house yet. I have a strange craving for Starbucks today.


----------



## dennisj00

You may be disappointed in performance at Starbucks.


----------



## Steve

keebler21 said:


> I was able to setup mine last night. Although I have a Buffalo router running a version of DD-WRT so I had to locate where the settings need to be since D*TV didn't have the screen shots for me. *I'll post mine here so maybe would help anyone else running DD-WRT...* took a router reboot and a few extra minutes for GenieGo app to start working properly. Going to test everything is workingn properly out of home later today.


Good idea. Here are the settings I used for my Vonage VDV-23. Pretty straightforward, as you can see. Changes took place as soon as i hit "apply".


----------



## lucky13

dennisj00 said:


> You may be disappointed in performance at Starbucks.


I'll try to test it this weekend. I don't expect it to work on my office, which blocks ports. Can't use my Slingbox there.


----------



## chewwy420

For those streaming while using limited data plans. It seems to average about 1.5MB per minute of streaming. So say around 350MB for half hour show. That's what I'm seeing


----------



## The Merg

keebler21 said:


> I was able to setup mine last night. Although I have a Buffalo router running a version of DD-WRT so I had to locate where the settings need to be since D*TV didn't have the screen shots for me. I'll post mine here so maybe would help anyone else running DD-WRT... took a router reboot and a few extra minutes for GenieGo app to start working properly. Going to test everything is workingn properly out of home later today.


You could also use the Port Range Forwarding option and just specified the two ports as the beginning and ending port numbers.

- Merg


----------



## peds48

For those streaming while using limited data plans. It seems to average about 1.5MB per minute of streaming. So say around 350MB for half hour show. That's what I'm seeing


Not sure I understand this, as the Nomad only works on WiFi only.


----------



## dennisj00

peds48 said:


> Not sure I understand this, as the Nomad only works on WiFi only.


You could have a PC or IOS device using wifi from a personal hotspot or phone tether.


----------



## peds48

You could have a PC or IOS device using wifi from a personal hotspot or phone tether.


ahhh, I should have known better since that i show I use my iPad


----------



## The Merg

dennisj00 said:


> You could have a PC or IOS device using wifi from a personal hotspot or phone tether.


Does it see a tethered connection as the same as a wifi connection? I know that when downloading apps, the 50MB limit via cellular is still enforced if the device is tethered to a hotspot.

- Merg


----------



## jagrim

Does it see a tethered connection as the same as a wifi connection? I know that when downloading apps, the 50MB limit via cellular is still enforced if the device is tethered to a hotspot.

- Merg


I tried it out using my Verizon MIFi and saw no issues with what I watched; of course, I only watched about 5 minutes while I was testing. I'm going to try out (with MiFi) on an extended trip that I have planned next week.


----------



## mrdobolina

Perhaps not tethered, but don't units like Verizon's MiFi access the internet via Cellular/4G network and then broadcast to laptops/devices/etc. via a WiFi connection?


----------



## gio12

Well I ordered mine and can finally have some ability on my Mac here at the house!! Just when the wife started to ask about a Hopper (insert Boston accent.)!


----------



## dennisj00

The Merg said:


> Does it see a tethered connection as the same as a wifi connection? I know that when downloading apps, the 50MB limit via cellular is still enforced if the device is tethered to a hotspot.
> 
> - Merg


Yes, tethering just turns your phone into a hotspot. You still have to be aware of your data caps.


----------



## The Merg

Yes, tethering just turns your phone into a hotspot. You still have to be aware of your data caps.


I realize that. What I was asking is if the GenieGo can see that your device is tethered as opposed to being connected to wifi. The Apple App app can tell the difference as it won't let you download an app greater than 50MB when tethered just as if you were using a cellular connection.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dennisj00

Per post #85 above, the Verizon MiFi would be no different than tethering. The mobile device only sees a wifi Ethernet connection and I don't thing the geniego clients want to try to see whose network they're really on. 

I'm really not sure why D* pulled cell data network support other than enduring tons of calls about exceeding data caps.


----------



## lucky13

dennisj00 said:


> I'm really not sure why D* pulled cell data network support other than enduring tons of calls about exceeding data caps.


That's my guess.
Too many clueless people running up hundreds of dollars in data charges, and swamping DirecTV CSRs with the demand that DirecTV pay their phone bills.
Simpler and fewer headaches just to shut it down.


----------



## jagrim

Perhaps not tethered, but don't units like Verizon's MiFi access the internet via Cellular/4G network and then broadcast to laptops/devices/etc. via a WiFi connection?

Correct


----------



## jagrim

Per post #85 above, the Verizon MiFi would be no different than tethering. The mobile device only sees a wifi Ethernet connection and I don't thing the geniego clients want to try to see whose network they're really on. 

I'm really not sure why D* pulled cell data network support other than enduring tons of calls about exceeding data caps.


I'd really like to see cell data support as I have unlimited on my phone but am capped on my MiFi.


----------



## dennisj00

Then can the MiFi and tether from the phone? Isn't the tethering charge much less than the MiFi?


----------



## jagrim

Then can the MiFi and tether from the phone? Isn't the tethering charge much less than the MiFi?


I would like to be able to tether the phone but I am unable to use the phone as the hotspot; which is why I also have a MiFi. It's not ideal but it is what it is and I can't change it.


----------



## dennisj00

Gotcha. Actually, they've gotcha'. . .


----------



## rsowder

I'm having trouble getting this to work with my *Motorola NVG510* router.

First, I downloaded the GenieGo app for my Mac and it says it's Nomad, not GenieGo.

I then checked the System Info for the Port numbers and it doesn't show any ports.

Reading through this thread I found that ports 8082-8083 are being used. So I set those in the firewall as you can see in the attached pics. But when I *Test Out of Home Access*, it shows *Test Failed*. Can anyone see what I'm doing wrong? I have the HR20 DRV.


----------



## peds48

I'm having trouble getting this to work with my Motorola NVG510 router.

First, I downloaded the GenieGo app for my Mac and it says it's Nomad, not GenieGo.

I then checked the System Info for the Port numbers and it doesn't show any ports.

Reading through this thread I found that ports 8082-8083 are being used. So I set those in the firewall as you can see in the attached pics. But when I Test Out of Home Access, it shows Test Failed. Can anyone see what I'm doing wrong? I have the HR20 DRV.


The Mac client does not support OOH streaming yet


----------



## rsowder

peds48 said:


> The Mac client does not support OOH streaming yet


Oh, ok. Thanks for the info.


----------



## davemayo

I have 3 DVRs. Genie Go sees all three, but the list only shows recordings from two of the DVRs. The missing DVR is networked and set up for access by an external device. I can play recordings from that DVR on the other two DVRs. I tried resetting the genie go and that DVR. No luck. Any ideas how to get those recordings to show up on the genie go?


----------



## trh

davemayo said:


> I have 3 DVRs. Genie Go sees all three, but the list only shows recordings from two of the DVRs.


If the GenieGo doesn't list the shows on the third DVR, how do you know it sees it?

What client don't you see the 3rd DVR shows on? There is a setting within the client software (gear icon top right corner) where you can enable or hide the DVRs on your home network. Have you checked that?


----------



## Steve

davemayo said:


> I have 3 DVRs. Genie Go sees all three, but the list only shows recordings from two of the DVRs. The missing DVR is networked and set up for access by an external device. I can play recordings from that DVR on the other two DVRs. I tried resetting the genie go and that DVR. No luck. Any ideas how to get those recordings to show up on the genie go?


Try pressing and holding the red button on the front panel of the GenieGo device for a little over 30 seconds. Then wait a couple of minutes, to see if the missing DVR is discovered.


----------



## dsexton

I have the wonderful piece of garbage Uverse 2 Wire 3800 HGV-B connected to a Linksys EA6500. I did manual port forwarding, opening 8082 and 8083 from the Uverse to the Linksys, then opening the same ports on the Linksys for the GenieGO. I did a DHCP reservation for the GenieGO using the currently assigned IP address. When I tried to reserve a DHCP outside my current range, the EA6500 said it was an invalid IP address; this is why I used the current IP. I have reset the router and the GenieGO but setup still says Out of Home Access is not set up. I used a port checker which confirmed both 8082 and 8083 are open. Any ideas?


----------



## trh

My router wasn't listed in that extremely long list shown during the initial setup. So I had to click on DirecTV's link and follow their steps. That eventually configured everything correctly.


----------



## NR4P

I have the wonderful piece of garbage Uverse 2 Wire 3800 HGV-B connected to a Linksys EA6500. I did manual port forwarding, opening 8082 and 8083 from the Uverse to the Linksys, then opening the same ports on the Linksys for the GenieGO. I did a DHCP reservation for the GenieGO using the currently assigned IP address. When I tried to reserve a DHCP outside my current range, the EA6500 said it was an invalid IP address; this is why I used the current IP. I have reset the router and the GenieGO but setup still says Out of Home Access is not set up. I used a port checker which confirmed both 8082 and 8083 are open. Any ideas?


For my Uverse router I had to forward the ports to the external IP WAN address. That got it working.


----------



## Steve

dsexton said:


> I have the wonderful piece of garbage Uverse 2 Wire 3800 HGV-B connected to a Linksys EA6500. I did manual port forwarding, opening 8082 and 8083 from the Uverse to the Linksys, then opening the same ports on the Linksys for the GenieGO. I did a DHCP reservation for the GenieGO using the currently assigned IP address. When I tried to reserve a DHCP outside my current range, the EA6500 said it was an invalid IP address; this is why I used the current IP. I have reset the router and the GenieGO but setup still says Out of Home Access is not set up. I used a port checker which confirmed both 8082 and 8083 are open. Any ideas?


I'm home sick right now, so I can't go out and test OOH access, but I wonder what would happen if, instead of forwarding the ports, you simply put the GenieGo IP in your router's DMZ (de-militarized zone)? I have no way of knowing for sure, but I don't think that would present any more of a security risk to your home LAN than the port forwarding does now. Just a thought.


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> I'm home sick right now, so I can't go out and test OOH access, but I wonder what would happen if, instead of forwarding the ports, you simply put the GenieGo IP in your router's DMZ (de-militarized zone)? I have no way of knowing for sure, but I don't think that would present any more of a security risk to your home LAN than the port forwarding does now. Just a thought.


I just tried it here at home (see below), and I'm able to see the DVR playlist, but I can't stream, because 3G streaming is not supported. I'll bet if I was on an external wifi it would work, however.

















*EDITED TO ADD:* With the device in the DMZ, the PC client is happy:


----------



## mrdobolina

davemayo said:


> I have 3 DVRs. Genie Go sees all three, but the list only shows recordings from two of the DVRs. The missing DVR is networked and set up for access by an external device. I can play recordings from that DVR on the other two DVRs. I tried resetting the genie go and that DVR. No luck. Any ideas how to get those recordings to show up on the genie go?


I'm having a similar problem, davemayo. But it's even stranger. 1 of my 3 DVRs doesn't show at all. Only SOME of my content from my other 2 DVRs shows up. Only Movies from 1 DVR (none of the TV series I have recorded) and movies and TV shows from the other DVR. Everything worked perfectly until June 27th. All settings are correct on each DVR (sharing, external device, etc.) and my DTV App for iPad works perfectly too (sees and controls all 3 DVRs).


----------



## Steve

mrdobolina said:


> I'm having a similar problem, davemayo. But it's even stranger. 1 of my 3 DVRs doesn't show at all. Only SOME of my content from my other 2 DVRs shows up. Only Movies from 1 DVR (none of the TV series I have recorded) and movies and TV shows from the other DVR. Everything worked perfectly until June 27th. All settings are correct on each DVR (sharing, external device, etc.) and my DTV App for iPad works perfectly too (sees and controls all 3 DVRs).


Have you tried this yet? If not, it may do the trick.


----------



## mrdobolina

Have you tried this yet? If not, it may do the trick.

Yep, multiple times. It fixes the problem and 5 minutes later the problem comes back. I tried rebooting all of the DVRs with the geniego powered off too. Didn't work.


----------



## davemayo

Steve said:


> Try pressing and holding the red button on the front panel of the GenieGo device for a little over 30 seconds. Then wait a couple of minutes, to see if the missing DVR is discovered.


I'll try this but the problem is not that it won't discover the DVR. It sees the DVR, but none of the recordings show up in the list.


----------



## dsexton

If I use ems what is the originand what is the destination? Is the GenieGO the origin and my laptop to be used for viewing the destination?

Sent from my A500 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dsexton

If I use ems what is the originand what is the destination? Is the GenieGO the origin and my laptop to be used for viewing the destination?

Sent from my A500 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Steve

davemayo said:


> I'll try this but the problem is not that it won't discover the DVR. It sees the DVR, but none of the recordings show up in the list.


I hear ya. I had a similar problem once before. It was listing the DVR, but not the shows. They finally appeared 3-4 minutes after I did the 30-second reset, IIRC. Fingers-crossed it works for you too.


----------



## dsexton

Sorry for the double post and I meant ems not ems.

Sent from my A500 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Calpurnia

I'm having all kinds of difficulty setting my my GenieGO Out of Home Access. I followed the download instructions and set up my AirPort Extreme as instructed online. I see the content for my DVR's but the Out of Home Access keeps coming up with the red triangle indicating it is not set up. GRRRRRR.

I called DirecTV and after an hour with the Nomad/GenieGO "specialist" I got nowhere. The tech was flipping through pages saying they were just trained on the GenieGo yesterday and she didn't know what to do. She even suggested that the problem was because the ethernet cable was plugged in and to disconnect it (!). After repeatedly asking if there was someone there who could help her I gave up.

Any suggestions??


----------



## Steve

Calpurnia said:


> I'm having all kinds of difficulty setting my my GenieGO Out of Home Access. I followed the download instructions and set up my AirPort Extreme as instructed online. I see the content for my DVR's but the Out of Home Access keeps coming up with the red triangle indicating it is not set up. GRRRRRR.
> 
> I called DirecTV and after an hour with the Nomad/GenieGO "specialist" I got nowhere. The tech was flipping through pages saying they were just trained on the GenieGo yesterday and she didn't know what to do. She even suggested that the problem was because the ethernet cable was plugged in and to disconnect it (!). After repeatedly asking if there was someone there who could help her I gave up.
> 
> Any suggestions


Do you know how to ping a device on your LAN from your PC or Mac? If so, try pinging the reserved address you gave your GenieGo device to make sure it got the IP address you think it has.

Then visit this site and make sure both port 8082 and 8083 are open.

If it passes both those tests, double-check the IP address you're forwarding is exactly the same address you pinged above.


----------



## trh

Calpurnia said:


> I'm having all kinds of difficulty setting my my GenieGO Out of Home Access. I followed the download instructions and set up my AirPort Extreme as instructed online. I see the content for my DVR's but the Out of Home Access keeps coming up with the red triangle indicating it is not set up. GRRRRRR.


Yes, when I set my Airport Extreme up Thursday night, there was one missing step in DirecTV's instructions for the Airport Utility running under Windows. On one of the Airport Utility Manual Setup screens, there is a place for the IP address of your router (10.0.1.2 in my case). Everything was filled in on the blank except the 2. Once I filled that in, my OOH access passed.


----------



## Calpurnia

Steve said:


> Do you know how to ping a device on your LAN from your PC or Mac? If so, try pinging the reserved address you gave your GenieGo device to make sure it got the IP address you think it has.
> 
> Then visit this site and make sure both port 8082 and 8083 are open.
> 
> If it passes both those tests, double-check the IP address you're forwarding is exactly the same address you pinged above.


Ping test was fine (4 sent, 4 received). The open port test came back closed for both 8082 and 8083. How do I fix that?

I also saw the missing step in the DTV instructions for entering the IP address. I fixed that too...zippo.


----------



## Calpurnia

Calpurnia said:


> Ping test was fine (4 sent, 4 received). The open port test came back closed for both 8082 and 8083. How do I fix that?
> 
> I also saw the missing step in the DTV instructions for entering the IP address. I fixed that too...zippo.


Perhaps firewall setting? What should I change it to?


----------



## Steve

Calpurnia said:


> *The open port test came back closed for both 8082 and 8083.* How do I fix that?


That's the issue. Make sure the ping IP address is the one you used for the port forwarding. If it is, double-check what you did vs. the DirecTV instructions. I don't own an Airport Extreme, but I noticed you have to put the port address in a second time as "private", which wasn't as simple as what I had to do with my router.


----------



## Calpurnia

Steve said:


> That's the issue. Make sure the ping IP address is the one you used for the port forwarding. If it is, double-check what you did vs. the DirecTV instructions. I don't own an Airport Extreme, but I noticed you have to put the port address in a second time as "private", which wasn't as simple as what I had to do with my router.


I did check...sigh. Ready to chuck the thing out the window.


----------



## Steve

Calpurnia said:


> I did check...sigh. Ready to chuck the thing out the window.


Well at least we narrowed it down to a router config issue. Those ports need to be opened. Unfortunately, I don't know much about the Extreme.


----------



## peds48

I just tried it here at home (see below), and I'm able to see the DVR playlist, but I can't stream, because 3G streaming is not supported. I'll bet if I was on an external wifi it would work, however.

DMZ.jpg

photo.PNG

EDITED TO ADD: With the device in the DMZ, the PC client is happy:

Client OOH.jpg

Since your iPhone is JB, you might want to try 3G unrestrictor


----------



## peds48

That's the issue. Make sure the ping IP address is the one you used for the port forwarding. If it is, double-check what you did vs. the DirecTV instructions. I don't own an Airport Extreme, but I noticed you have to put the port address in a second time as "private", which wasn't as simple as what I had to do with my router.


What version of Airport Utility are you running? Can you post picts of the set up screens? I also have an AE (the newest one) and set up was very easy


----------



## Steve

peds48 said:


> What version of Airport Utility are you running? Can you post picts of the set up screens? I also have an AE (the newest one) and set up was very easy


You may want to read back a few posts. It's Calpurnia that needs the help. Thanks, anyway!


----------



## peds48

You may want to read back a few posts. It's Calpurnia that needs the help. Thanks, anyway!


I clicked on the wrong post to qoute


----------



## Calpurnia

peds48 said:


> I clicked on the wrong post to qoute


Version is 7.6.3

I seem to be a real idiot because i can't post print screens either.


----------



## peds48

Version is 7.6.3

I seem to be a real idiot because i can't post print screens either.


----------



## Calpurnia

Calpurnia said:


> Version is 7.6.3
> 
> I seem to be a real idiot because i can't post print screens either.


Hopefully you can see these. The Airport Express is only an extender.


----------



## peds48

Hopefully you can see these. The Airport Express is only an extender.

















Dont know if it makes a difference, but try to assign (reserve) an IP address to the GenieGo outside of your DHCP pool


----------



## Calpurnia

peds48 said:


> Dont know if it makes a difference, but try to assign (reserve) an IP address to the GenieGo outside of your DHCP pool


Sorry, I don't understand.


----------



## peds48

Sorry, I don't understand.


If you see my second picture (the one with less writing) you will see that my DHCP pool goes from .002 to .085 and my GenieGo is .100, outside of the DHCP pool. the DHCP pool is what the router uses to give out IP addresses automatically. 

And one question, did you reserve the IP address my MAC address?


----------



## Calpurnia

peds48 said:


> If you see my second picture (the one with less writing) you will see that my DHCP pool goes from .002 to .085 and my GenieGo is .100, outside of the DHCP pool. the DHCP pool is what the router uses to give out IP addresses automatically.
> 
> And one question, did you reserve the IP address my MAC address?


Don't I have to use the IP address assigned the the GenieGO system setup?

I used the MAC address provided in the GenieGo system setup.


----------



## peds48

Don't I have to use the IP address assigned the the GenieGO system setup?

I used the MAC address provided in the GenieGo system setup.


When you reserve an IP address by MAC addy, you can give that device (in this case the GenieGo) any IP addy, preferably one outside your DHCP pool


----------



## davemayo

trh said:


> If the GenieGo doesn't list the shows on the third DVR, how do you know it sees it?
> 
> What client don't you see the 3rd DVR shows on? There is a setting within the client software (gear icon top right corner) where you can enable or hide the DVRs on your home network. Have you checked that?


The DVR is listed in the DVR set up screen and says it is enabled, but none of the shows on that DVR show up in the list.


----------



## mrdobolina

davemayo said:


> The DVR is listed in the DVR set up screen and says it is enabled, but none of the shows on that DVR show up in the list.


Try the 60 second Red button reboot on the geniego (resets to factory defaults). It fixed all of my missing playlist issues.


----------



## RD in Fla

I've had a Nomad for at least two years now. Always worked well on my network. I cannot, for the life of me, get the out of home access to work now that it is GenieGo. I have a Lynksys E4200 router conntected to a Cisco DDR2200 Residential Gateway being used only as a modem supplied by Centurylink. Have tried just about everything which leads me to believe it is probably something simple. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Steve

mrdobolina said:


> Try the 60 second Red button reboot on the geniego (resets to factory defaults). It fixed all of my missing playlist issues.


That usually does the trick, but just so folks know, you really only need to hold it for 30 seconds.

There are 3 "red button" resets I know of:

A 3-second press is equivalent to a power-cycle reboot.
A 30-second press will reset the device to factory defaults.
A 2-minute press will reset to defaults and clear any programs in "ready to download".


----------



## peds48

That usually does the trick, but just so folks know, you really only need to hold it for 30 seconds.

There are 3 "red button" resets I know of:
A 3-second press is equivalent to a power-cycle reboot.
A 30-second press will reset the device to factory defaults.
A 2-minute press will reset to defaults and clear any programs in "ready to download".

I always like to add extra time to the resets because if you say 30, they will think 15 will do it... :righton:


----------



## Steve

peds48 said:


> I always like to add extra time to the resets because if you say 30, they will think 15 will do it... :righton:


I'm sure the programmers erred on the side of caution and the true reset times are a second or two less than the stated times in the user manual. E.g., I know a quick push and release of the button is as good as the 3-seconds stated in the guide.


----------



## lucky13

When I played downloaded recordings on the Nomad, if I recall correctly, I had full use of PC trickplay. 
Streaming video on GenieGO, I'm limited to skip forward/backward. The first skip responds immediately; subsequent consecutive skips take 5-10 seconds to respond. Straight FF/Rew is grayed out and non-responsive. 
When streaming a program currently recordong, all trickplay is grayed out.


----------



## dennisj00

RD in Fla said:


> I've had a Nomad for at least two years now. Always worked well on my network. I cannot, for the life of me, get the out of home access to work now that it is GenieGo. I have a Lynksys E4200 router conntected to a Cisco DDR2200 Residential Gateway being used only as a modem supplied by Centurylink. Have tried just about everything which leads me to believe it is probably something simple. Any help would be appreciated.


I'd venture a guess that you need to also do port forwarding on the Cisco, or better yet, get it in 'Bridge' (transparent) mode or put your router in a DMZ of the Cisco, if that's possible.

Edit: I googled Cisco DDR2200 port forwarding and got lots of hits . . try this one http://qwest.centurylink.com/internethelp/modem-cisco-ddr2200-port%20forwarding.html


----------



## RD in Fla

Thanks dennis. Stupid question. Does it matter that my GenieGo is still showing up as "Nomad" in the client list in my router? The Directv instructions direct you to list it as GenieGo, however, I don't see such a device listed in my router.


----------



## dennisj00

No, the port naming is just for your info. In the Cisco, you'll probably need to forward 8082/8083 to your WAN address of your Linksys.

Is it possible you don't need the Linksys? What is its WAN IP?


----------



## RD in Fla

Need the Lynksys as I had trouble using the Cisco as a router. Centurylink disabled it as a router for me. WAN IP is 192.168.0.1


----------



## HoTat2

RD in Fla said:


> Need the Lynksys as I had trouble using the Cisco as a router. Centurylink disabled it as a router for me. WAN IP is 192.168.0.1


Of course I've always had some trouble understanding how integrated routers like on the Cisco are supposedly disabled or placed in "bridge" mode, yet still actually routes between its own gateway IP of 192.168.0.1 and your public IP address assigned from Centurylink.

Can't ISPs, particularly DSL ones, just give modems to customers on request anymore for those who what to use their own routers? Do they always have to be the router/modem integrated types which cause problems many times trying to get them to truly bridge transparently?


----------



## Rtm

UHM can we please stream on Cellular???? Netflix allow it.


----------



## RD in Fla

Still no love. Tried everything I know and found on the web to get out of home access with this set up. No dice


----------



## davemayo

mrdobolina said:


> Try the 60 second Red button reboot on the geniego (resets to factory defaults). It fixed all of my missing playlist issues.


Worked. Thanks.


----------



## ebandman

I have a microwave LAN provider, Winters Broadband and a Linksys WRT54G Router. My public IP address is obviously different that the IP address assigned by the LAN transponder on my house. Can I get the GenieGo out of home access to work? Works fine in the house now. I called DTV genie guys today and they said to wait 24 hours for an upgrade but reading this forum I suspect thats not the problem. The instructions on the DTV website for setting up the Linksys WRT54G are useless. Anyone here have any advice? Will call my LAN provider tomorrow for advice and see if they can solve it.


----------



## Laxguy

What device(s) are you using? What version of software? 

(I am a bit West of Winters.)


----------



## HoTat2

Laxguy said:


> What device(s) are you using? What version of software?
> 
> (I am a bit West of Winters.)


One of these of the WDC24xx gateway models I'd assume;

http://www.winters-broadband.com/products.htm

Though not sure of the current firmware version it might be running.


----------



## Laxguy

I was inquiring about devices used to watch, ie iPad, Mac, PC, iPhone, tablet, and version of software for them. 

My familiarity with modems is limited to the ATT stock modem (U-verse, though very slow) I have in Winters, and various Netgear routers I've had with Comcast over the years.


----------



## HoTat2

Laxguy said:


> I was inquiring about devices used to watch, ie iPad, Mac, PC, iPhone, tablet, and version of software for them.
> 
> My familiarity with modems is limited to the ATT stock modem (U-verse, though very slow) I have in Winters, and various Netgear routers I've had with Comcast over the years.


Oh .... :blush: 

The pitfalls of written communication when you don't carefully read as in use of the possible plural term "device(s)" ...


----------



## gio12

UHM can we please stream on Cellular???? Netflix allow it.
I can stream over cellular ;-)


----------



## pajer

Anyone having any prob adding the iphone in the geniego iphone app? when i go to add iphone it says cannot add device.i call directv geniego support and thet are pretty useless. Getting very frustrated. Pajer


----------



## Laxguy

pajer said:


> Anyone having any prob adding the iphone in the geniego iphone app? when i go to add iphone it says cannot add device.i call directv geniego support and thet are pretty useless. Getting very frustrated. Pajer


What version is this? Have you had it on before? What version of iPhone and iOS v.?


----------



## Steve

gio12 said:


> I can stream over cellular ;-)


With this release of the GenieGo client?


----------



## Laxguy

HoTat2 said:


> Oh .... :blush:
> 
> The pitfalls of written communication when you don't carefully read as in use of the possible plural term "device(s)" ...


No, not really an error on your part- I coulda been more specific. Besides, I'm limited in modem/router matters.


----------



## ebandman

My problem is likely the modem/router in conjuction with the wireless internet server provider. Iphone and computers stream fine in the home network. Just can't get port forwarding to work and wonder whether its the WISP. Have a call into them. My access point is atop a 30 ft antenna tower outside my house. Genie guys at DTV also are working on this presumable as well...


----------



## Laxguy

Laxguy said:


> What device(s) are you using? What version of software?
> 
> (I am a bit West of Winters.)


 My inquiring was/is about device(s) you may be using to watch, and their software versions. There may or may not be a problem with the home setup.


----------



## pajer

Laxguy said:


> What version is this? Have you had it on before? What version of iPhone and iOS v.?


app version is 2.2.116 this is the first time installation. iphone 5 with ios 6.1.4


----------



## Laxguy

pajer said:


> app version is 2.2.116 this is the first time installation. iphone 5 with ios 6.1.4


OK, so what steps do you take, and what exact message(s) do you get?


----------



## trh

pajer said:


> Anyone having any prob adding the iphone in the geniego iphone app? when i go to add iphone it says cannot add device.i call directv geniego support and thet are pretty useless. Getting very frustrated. Pajer


We added one this week. No problem at all.

Have you had this iPhone previously registered as one of your five devices?


----------



## tpm1999

Just got the Geniego from solid signal. Here is my quick take.

Good:

Easy to setup. Plug into router and do a few port forewarding steps to get genie on the go. No call to directv needed to get the unit activated on my account.

GenieGo iPhone app is simple and straight foreword. Not a lot of bells and whistles, but not a lot needed.

Watch now button worked flawlessly. Wait a few seconds and the stream starts up.

Bad:

Seriously...why is there still not an ipad app? There is no technical reason not to just make a universal app.

Why is the Directv app separate from the geniego app? Combine them and make the geniego buttons only appear if a geniego is configured.

No live streaming. The work around of starting a recording with the directv app And then Switching to the geniego app is a lame work around. Just add live streaming...or add all channels to live streaming on the directv app.

Overall: Very satisfied. I didn't understand the market for the nomad with its weird download feature, but with streaming on the go now working, it is finally a viable slingbox competitor.


----------



## peds48

gio12 said:


> I can stream over cellular ;-)


right on. 3G unrestrictor


----------



## peds48

ebandman said:


> My problem is likely the modem/router in conjuction with the wireless internet server provider. Iphone and computers stream fine in the home network. Just can't get port forwarding to work and wonder whether its the WISP. Have a call into them. My access point is atop a 30 ft antenna tower outside my house. Genie guys at DTV also are working on this presumable as well...


This "access point" antenna must connect to a devoice, no? how are you physically connecting your antenna to the linksys router


----------



## trh

tpm1999 said:


> I didn't understand the market for the nomad with its weird download feature, but with streaming on the go now working, it is finally a viable slingbox competitor.


I work in an area where there is no streaming available and i fly a lot for business. The nomad was a perfect device to download those shows and watch without worrying about connectivity. Slingbox was about as useful as a brick.

Now only if DirecTV had listed sports packages as non-nomad content, I would have been much happier with it overall.


----------



## Laxguy

peds48 said:


> This "access point" antenna must connect to a devoice, no? how are you physically connecting your antenna to the linksys router


Pretty sure the device is connected by the installers of the LOS WISP, going into a proprietary modem.

"It's de-lightful, it's de-lovely, it's DeSoto!" It's de-voice! It's de-licious, it's....


----------



## peds48

Laxguy said:


> Pretty sure the device is connected by the installers of the LOS WISP, going into a proprietary modem.
> 
> "It's de-lightful, it's de-lovely, it's DeSoto!" It's de-voice! It's de-licious, it's....


Then if that is the case, I would think the "modem" should be configured as well to allow port forwarding


----------



## la_nole

Hello All,

Hopefully somebody here can lend me a hand. First of all, here is my setup at home:

Genie DVR HR44-500
HD DVR HR24-100
2 - HD Receivers
Uverse wireless router 2WIRE 3801 HGV
The Genie is the main receiver in the Whole Home Network

Well, I finally received the Geniego on Monday,installed it Tuesday,and have been troubleshooting since. I have everything working including the OOH setup, it took a little bit to figure it out, but it is now working. Here are the problems I am having:

1.When I watch the recordings on my windows 7 laptop, or iphone 5, or ipad, the recordings freeze every 20 to 30 seconds and it is driving me crazy. I can't watch a recorded show like this! 

2. When I try to watch a recorded show from the HR24, no problem, however, when i try to watch a show from the HR44, I get a message stating " Your HD DVR is currently busy and cannot support streaming. Please try again".

This happens on all devices, iphone, ipad, laptop, and a pc. I have tried just about everything, resetting both DVR's, router, and geniego. Reinstalling the software on the pc's and deleting and reinstalling the apps on the iOS.

What could it be? My internet connection is approx. 15mbps, I usually watch movies from Amazon Prime without any problems. The port forwarding is set to 8084 and 8085 as suggested in the Directv site.

Can somebody please provide a hand? Any ideas? Is it a defective unit? Otherwise, I am sending the Geniego back. I am currently extremely disappointed because I have been looking forward to this device for a while.

Thanks!


----------



## HoTat2

la_nole said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Hopefully somebody here can lend me a hand. First of all, here is my setup at home:
> 
> Genie DVR HR44-500
> HD DVR HR24-100
> 2 - HD Receivers
> Uverse wireless router 2WIRE 3801 HGV
> The Genie is the main receiver in the Whole Home Network
> 
> Well, I finally received the Geniego on Monday,installed it Tuesday,and have been troubleshooting since. I have everything working including the OOH setup, it took a little bit to figure it out, but it is now working. Here are the problems I am having:
> 
> 1.When I watch the recordings on my windows 7 laptop, or iphone 5, or ipad, the recordings freeze every 20 to 30 seconds and it is driving me crazy. I can't watch a recorded show like this!
> 
> 2. When I try to watch a recorded show from the HR24, no problem, however, when i try to watch a show from the HR44, I get a message stating " Your HD DVR is currently busy and cannot support streaming. Please try again".
> 
> This happens on all devices, iphone, ipad, laptop, and a pc. I have tried just about everything, resetting both DVR's, router, and geniego. Reinstalling the software on the pc's and deleting and reinstalling the apps on the iOS.
> 
> What could it be? My internet connection is approx. 15mbps, I usually watch movies from Amazon Prime without any problems. * The port forwarding is set to 8084 and 8085 as suggested in the Directv site.*
> 
> Can somebody please provide a hand? Any ideas? Is it a defective unit? Otherwise, I am sending the Geniego back. I am currently extremely disappointed because I have been looking forward to this device for a while.
> 
> Thanks!


Is this (in red) just a mistake in your post?

As the forwarded port numbers should be 8082 and 8083.


----------



## pajer

trh said:


> We added one this week. No problem at all.
> 
> Have you had this iPhone previously registered as one of your five devices?





Laxguy said:


> OK, so what steps do you take, and what exact message(s) do you get?


Finally got it to work. Called Directv one more time, the tech uninstalled the geniego and the mobile app from my services and reinstalled them and that was the trick. Just an fyi if anyone is having the same problem. Thanks for all your help.Also, i can stream through cellular connection because i have foxfi installed on my android phone and it can be set up as a wifi point and then i have my iphone connect to foxfi and it thinks it is a normal wifi spot. By the way i have unlimited data through verizon and will not give it up so i have to pay full retail for my phones. pajer


----------



## la_nole

HoTat2 said:


> Is this (in red) just a mistake in your post?
> 
> As the forwarded port numbers should be 8082 and 8083.


Well that is what I have seen on this forum, but I know I read 8084 and 8085for the 2wire router on the directv site. I will try 8082 and 8083 report back.

Thank you very much.


----------



## dsexton

I wrote in last week because I could not get home access to set up no matter what I tried with my Uverse 2Wire 3800HGV-B and a Linksys EA6500 behind it. The ports were opened correctly and verified by canyouseeme. I was having some other issues with the EA6500 while I was trying to get everything working, got on a chat with Linksys and spent at least 3 hours after which time they were unable even to re-flash my firmware. Fed up, I ordered an ASUS RT-AC66U and finished setting up and installing it this morning. It is set up exactly the same way the EA6500 was. I reconnected to GenieGO, chose automatic setup, and it now says it has been successfully set up. The only difference is the substitution of the ASUS router for the Linksys. In the hopes of helping some others who may have a similar setup with the Uverse 2Wire residential gateway and a router behind them, here is what I needed to do:

The 2Wire is set up in DMZPlus mode which is supposed to open all applications to your WAN address which gives open port access from the 2Wire to your router. I had already done manual port forwarding on the ASUS to ports 8082 and 8083 for DTV before I connected it, but as I said I used the GenieGO automatic setup, so I'm not sure that the manual port forwarding was necessary. After switching the 2Wire DMZPlus settings from the Linksys to the ASUS, I had to reboot both the 2Wire and the ASUS for the changes to take effect. Before that I could not get canyouseeme to see any of my forwarded ports. As soon as I reset 2Wire and the router simultaneously, the ports were opened up.

I have no idea why the same setup on the EA6500 will not work, but I am wondering if a few others who have written in that are running a 2Wire and a Linksys router are having router issues.

Now as I am attempting further testing, the GenieGO on my PC keeps stopping working. Another problem to resolve!


----------



## dsexton

Further update to my earlier post at 1:11 pm. I reset the GenieGO after it started to show "Stopped Working" every time I opened it, after running about a minute or less. The reset seems to have fixed the problem.


----------



## NR4P

dsexton said:


> I wrote in last week because I could not get home access to set up no matter what I tried with my Uverse 2Wire 3800HGV-B and a Linksys EA6500 behind it. The ports were opened correctly and verified by canyouseeme. I was having some other issues with the EA6500 while I was trying to get everything working, got on a chat with Linksys and spent at least 3 hours after which time they were unable even to re-flash my firmware. Fed up, I ordered an ASUS RT-AC66U and finished setting up and installing it this morning. It is set up exactly the same way the EA6500 was. I reconnected to GenieGO, chose automatic setup, and it now says it has been successfully set up. The only difference is the substitution of the ASUS router for the Linksys. In the hopes of helping some others who may have a similar setup with the Uverse 2Wire residential gateway and a router behind them, here is what I needed to do:
> 
> The 2Wire is set up in DMZPlus mode which is supposed to open all applications to your WAN address which gives open port access from the 2Wire to your router. I had already done manual port forwarding on the ASUS to ports 8082 and 8083 for DTV before I connected it, but as I said I used the GenieGO automatic setup, so I'm not sure that the manual port forwarding was necessary. After switching the 2Wire DMZPlus settings from the Linksys to the ASUS, I had to reboot both the 2Wire and the ASUS for the changes to take effect. Before that I could not get canyouseeme to see any of my forwarded ports. As soon as I reset 2Wire and the router simultaneously, the ports were opened up.
> 
> I have no idea why the same setup on the EA6500 will not work, but I am wondering if a few others who have written in that are running a 2Wire and a Linksys router are having router issues.
> 
> Now as I am attempting further testing, the GenieGO on my PC keeps stopping working. Another problem to resolve!


2wire Uverse modems are a bit of pain.
I had an easier time with it and posted the port forwarding settings of the same 3800 series in post 68 in this thread.

Never had to touch the DMZ. The key with the Uverse modem was to forward the ports to the WAN, not the router.


----------



## Laxguy

I have U-verse also,

Motorola

*Model Number*

NVG510

But it doesn't show in the list that comes up on the DIRECTV site for GenieGo. I have no other router attached, and both iPad and iPhone say portforwarding is enabled on 8082+3. Yet nada when out of my house...
Tips?


----------



## Steve

Laxguy said:


> I have U-verse also,
> Motorola
> *Model Number*
> NVG510
> 
> But it doesn't show in the list that comes up on the DIRECTV site for GenieGo. I have no other router attached, and both iPad and iPhone say portforwarding is enabled on 8082+3. Yet nada when out of my house...
> Tips?


When you say "nada" when OOH, do you mean you can't see the DVR playlist at all, or you can, but tying to "Watch Now" fails?

If the latter, I've had plenty of wifi bandwidth at certain hotspots, like hospitals, but have been able to stream, but have been able to stream In other locations, with even less bandwidth. So it could be the OOH provider you're accessing.


----------



## Laxguy

The "nada" is no playlist. Keeps wanting to look for nomad over again.


----------



## nuspieds

tpm1999 said:


> Overall: Very satisfied. I didn't understand the market for the nomad with its weird download feature, but with streaming on the go now working, it is finally a viable slingbox competitor.


I've owned a Slingbox for quite some time and when they first introduced the Nomad, I was skeptical. I enjoyed having full access to my TV as if I were at home and it was great. For the most part, it worked great because I had high-speed internet service at home and where I was staying, so seldom did I run into picture quality and streaming issues.

But then I started to do lots more travelling and I was staying at hotels that either didn't have high-speed internet, or they only had WiFi, or even if they did have high-speed, it was unreliable. This was especially the case when I was at airport lounges.

So that's when I started to use my Hauppauge HD PVR to record some of my content into MPEGs I can then load on my PC to watch. That setup worked for a bit, until it obviously became frustrating to have to be at home and babysit the recordings. Definitely not ideal and that's when thoughts about the Nomad came back to me.

I went back to DirecTV.com and read up on it and realized that the GenieGO was definitely for me! No more babysitting and it can auto-prepare my content, so that all I need to do is just download when I connect. Most importantly, *no internet connection required!*  Although the Slingbox still has its place (e.g., I can stream whatever I can watch at home: NFLST, PPV, VOD, etc.), without a doubt the GenieGO is the better device for watching your content while you're on the go, since you are not at all dependent on an internet connection.


----------



## Steve

Laxguy said:


> The "nada" is no playlist. Keeps wanting to look for nomad over again.


You can try putting the GenieGo device IP in your router's DMZ. Then turn off wifi on your iPhone, fire up the Genie client and see if you can see the DVR playlist while connected 3G. If that works, you know the issue is with the port forwarding set-up.


----------



## dconfer

Will the windows version run on a windows rt tablet?


----------



## rmonio

So far so good after enabling my OOH access. All seems to work fine. I suspect the only issue I might see is if DHCP has to reallocate a new ip address for Genie due to power failure. Otherwise it works nice. Wow.

I would like to see a native iPad and Win8 app as well. I've had my Nomad since they first came out and I'm happy that DirecTV has continued to work and improve it.

-Bob


----------



## la_nole

la_nole said:


> Well that is what I have seen on this forum, but I know I read 8084 and 8085for the 2wire router on the directv site. I will try 8082 and 8083 report back.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Update: I changed the port numbers to 8082 and 8083 and I still have the same issues. I am still getting the message  " Your HD DVR is currently busy and cannot support streaming. Please try again" when I try to watch recordings from the HR44. It's frustrating. It's busy doing what?


----------



## dsexton

NR4P said:


> 2wire Uverse modems are a bit of pain.
> I had an easier time with it and posted the port forwarding settings of the same 3800 series in post 68 in this thread.
> 
> Never had to touch the DMZ. The key with the Uverse modem was to forward the ports to the WAN, not the router.


That is strange. I have mine forwarded to the ASUS router, not the WAN address.


----------



## NR4P

Agreed. But thats the only way mine worked.


----------



## nuspieds

dconfer said:


> Will the windows version run on a windows rt tablet?


Windows RT is a completely different Operating System than Windows. Programs have to be specifically written for each.


----------



## la_nole

la_nole said:


> Update: I changed the port numbers to 8082 and 8083 and I still have the same issues. I am still getting the message  " Your HD DVR is currently busy and cannot support streaming. Please try again" when I try to watch recordings from the HR44. It's frustrating. It's busy doing what?


All,
Since I am not getting the GenieGo experience yet, can somebody that is enjoying the experience please answer the following questions so I have an understanding of what I am missing?

1. When I am away from home, do I need to be connected to a wi-fi network to view contents in my DVR? Or is 3G in an iOS device sufficient?

2. Do you experience any "freezing" of video, whether inside your home network, or OOH?

3. Does anybody get the DVR busy message?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## BruceS

The only computers I still use regularly are my macs.

Since OOH is not currently available on the Nomad software for macs, has anyone tried installing the Windows version of the software on windows running under Parallels and gotten it to work?


----------



## The Merg

rmonio said:


> So far so good after enabling my OOH access. All seems to work fine. I suspect the only issue I might see is if DHCP has to reallocate a new ip address for Genie due to power failure. Otherwise it works nice. Wow.
> 
> I would like to see a native iPad and Win8 app as well. I've had my Nomad since they first came out and I'm happy that DirecTV has continued to work and improve it.
> 
> -Bob


If you have DHCP Reservations set up correctly on your router, it is usually done via MAC address. That way it does not matter what the IP address lease-renewal of the GenieGo is as the ports will be forwarded to whatever IP address the GenieGo is being assigned.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

la_nole said:


> All,
> Since I am not getting the GenieGo experience yet, can somebody that is enjoying the experience please answer the following questions so I have an understanding of what I am missing?
> 
> 1. When I am away from home, do I need to be connected to a wi-fi network to view contents in my DVR? Or is 3G in an iOS device sufficient?
> 
> 2. Do you experience any "freezing" of video, whether inside your home network, or OOH?
> 
> 3. Does anybody get the DVR busy message?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


1. Streaming will only be available on Wifi. It will not let you stream over 3G.

2. I've had some "freezing" of video during OOH, but usually due to the wifi network that I am on.

3. I haven't had it yet.

- Merg


----------



## davemayo

The GenieGO OOH streaming is a mess. I have 3 DVRs. The iPhone app always shows all three of my DVRs in the DVR list. Sometimes it shows recordings from all 3 DVRs in the list. Sometimes 2 of the 3. Sometimes 1 of the three. I have no problem streaming the shows that actually appear in the list. The problem is that the GenieGo doesn't show all the available recordings from all 3 DVRs. I've tried resetting the GenieGo and each of the DVRs. Totally sporadic and fairly useless. On my iPad, it never shows any recordings from my family room DVR even though that DVR is listed (and enabled) in the list of DVRs.


----------



## Steve

davemayo said:


> The GenieGO OOH streaming is a mess. I have 3 DVRs. The iPhone app always shows all three of my DVRs in the DVR list. Sometimes it shows recordings from all 3 DVRs in the list. Sometimes 2 of the 3. Sometimes 1 of the three. I have no problem streaming the shows that actually appear in the list. The problem is that the GenieGo doesn't show all the available recordings from all 3 DVRs. I've tried resetting the GenieGo and each of the DVRs. Totally sporadic and fairly useless. On my iPad, it never shows any recordings from my family room DVR even though that DVR is listed (and enabled) in the list of DVRs.


Is one or more of your DVRs an HR24-500? If so, it may be related to this.


----------



## davemayo

Steve said:


> Is one or more of your DVRs an HR24-500? If so, it may be related to this.


Nope. I have two HR24-100s and an HR20-100. The troublemaker is one of the HR24-100s. The other HR24-100 shows up fine.


----------



## peds48

BruceS said:


> The only computers I still use regularly are my macs.
> 
> has anyone tried installing the Windows version of the software on windows running under Parallels and gotten it to work?


Yes. I am using Parallels (latest version) running Windows 8, ugh


----------



## Rtm

davemayo said:


> The GenieGO OOH streaming is a mess. I have 3 DVRs. The iPhone app always shows all three of my DVRs in the DVR list. Sometimes it shows recordings from all 3 DVRs in the list. Sometimes 2 of the 3. Sometimes 1 of the three. I have no problem streaming the shows that actually appear in the list. The problem is that the GenieGo doesn't show all the available recordings from all 3 DVRs. I've tried resetting the GenieGo and each of the DVRs. Totally sporadic and fairly useless. On my iPad, it never shows any recordings from my family room DVR even though that DVR is listed (and enabled) in the list of DVRs.


I've contacted directv about this multiple times since last year how shows randomly disappear from the Nomad/GenieGo 2 HR22-100s and a HR24-100.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/203899-am-i-the-only-one-with-these-nomad-issues/

I posted screenshots or error messages I still am receiving today.


----------



## brako

I struggled for a couple of days trying to get GenieGo working with out of home (ooh) access. I had no problem with port forwarding, the clients on my local network worked fine and reported that my configuration was good for OOH, yet I could not access the device from my remote network using my Windows desktop PC at the remote location. The GenieGo client would prompt me to log in (email address and password) and then report that it could not find the GenieGo device. Next, I was give the option to search for the GenieGo device by serial number but still no success.

Next, I tried installing the GenieGo client on a Windows laptop while at the remote location and experienced the same results. Could not find the GenieGo device.

Finally, I took the laptop into my home network, it connected and worked fine. Returned to my remote network and it connected and worked fine.

In my trials,* it appears that the GenieGo client must first establish a connection to the GenieGo device over your home LAN before the client will successfully connect Out Of Home (ooh).*

Can anyone confirm or deny these results?

If confirmed, is anyone aware of a "work around" that would allow you to remotely install and connect a desktop PC? It's a bit inconvenient to carry a desktop pc from a remote location to your home to do the initial installation and connection of the client to the GenieGo device so that you can carry it back and use the OOH features of the product.

Love the product and totally agree with the comment about integrating GenieGo into the DTV Ipad application.

Bill


----------



## la_nole

The Merg said:


> 1. Streaming will only be available on Wifi. It will not let you stream over 3G.
> 
> 2. I've had some "freezing" of video during OOH, but usually due to the wifi network that I am on.
> 
> 3. I haven't had it yet.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks. My last attempt before I call support back, will be the following: Since I suspect something is going on with the Genie HR44, I will take it offline, and connect the HR24 to the wireless network by itself. Then I will go through the installation process with the GenieGo and see if everything works OK. I really do want for the GenieGo to work for me as I have been looking forward to this device for a while now.


----------



## Jeigh

FYI, DirecTV just released the updated Mac client to include Out of Home streaming.

http://directv.vo.llnwd.net/e4/nomad/1.0.0-ReleaseCandidate.dmg


----------



## peds48

Jeigh said:


> FYI, DirecTV just released the updated Mac client to include Out of Home streaming.
> 
> http://directv.vo.llnwd.net/e4/nomad/1.0.0-ReleaseCandidate.dmg


Yeap, I downloaded it about 30 minutes ago. Works flawlessly.


----------



## peds48

brako said:


> In my trials,* it appears that the GenieGo client must first establish a connection to the GenieGo device over your home LAN before the client will successfully connect Out Of Home (ooh).*
> 
> Can anyone confirm or deny these results?


Confirmed!


----------



## marabunta

OK, I just got the new MacOS client installed. Now the DVR Playlist is empty? "There are no recorded programs at this time."
I've verified sharing, visibility, connectivity on all 3 of our DVRs and Nomad settings...even OOH tests out OK.

And I have recorded programs as well as transcoded programs that are "on this Mac".

Any ideas?


----------



## peds48

marabunta said:


> OK, I just got the new MacOS client installed. Now the DVR Playlist is empty? "There are no recorded programs at this time."
> I've verified sharing, visibility, connectivity on all 3 of our DVRs and Nomad settings...even OOH tests out OK.
> 
> And I have recorded programs as well as transcoded programs that are "on this Mac".
> 
> Any ideas?


Start with the basics, restart the GenieGo and your Mac


----------



## marabunta

peds48 said:


> Start with the basics, restart the GenieGo and your Mac


Still no joy...I restored the factory defaults on the GenieGo and power cycled it...all three lights are blue. All DVRs allow external access and are sharing playlists. It was working before...


----------



## The Merg

marabunta said:


> Still no joy...I restored the factory defaults on the GenieGo and power cycled it...all three lights are blue. All DVRs allow external access and are sharing playlists. It was working before...


Try a 30 second reset on the GenieGo and if that doesn't work, you can try a 2 minutes reset. The 2 minute reset will erase any transcoded programs on the GenieGo though.

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy

Can you not download programs that are already prepared on the GenieGo?


----------



## woj027

I didn't see these questions answered here (used the thread search)

Is there a monthly fee for GenieGo? 

How long does it take to "download" a movie to my ipad? I know this is based on home wifi speeds, but does anyone have home experience? Any differences between types of shows? 720p vs 1080i vs SD?

I understand it takes roughly 1 hr to Transcode to the GenieGo for a 1 hr program first. So a 2.5 hr movie takes 2.5 hrs. 

Does the iOS app work on all iphones? or just 5? 4s?


----------



## Laxguy

There's no monthly fee.

The transfer or download speed from your GenieGo to your device depends on the home network, not any internet connection speed, unless of course one is using the Out of Home feature. I find I can download in about 1/10 the time of the length of the show, so an hour transcode downloads around six minutes. 

The iOS app works on my iPhone 4S and iPad Mini, plus a lot of others too numerous to list.


----------



## marabunta

The Merg said:


> Try a 30 second reset on the GenieGo and if that doesn't work, you can try a 2 minutes reset. The 2 minute reset will erase any transcoded programs on the GenieGo though.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks...I pulled the power plug on the GenieGo for about an hour, and then plugged back in, along with a RBR on 2 of our 3 DVRs. The RBR did result in an "unable to connect to one or more DVRs" message on the GenieGo client, with the advice to check playlist sharing and external access. (both are "allowed").

So I've got multiple clients (WinXP, iPhone, MacOS) that all show DVR connectivity to 3 units(and OOH access), but still a blank DVR Playlist.


----------



## woj027

Laxguy said:


> There's no monthly fee.
> 
> The transfer or download speed from your GenieGo to your device depends on the home network, not any internet connection speed, unless of course one is using the Out of Home feature. I find I can download in about 1/10 the time of the length of the show, so an hour transcode downloads around six minutes.
> 
> The iOS app works on my iPhone 4S and iPad Mini, plus a lot of others too numerous to list.


Thanks for the info.

I assumed that it was based on home network speed, but I figured most people here who have GenieGo would have a 802.11ac system or better and have healthy speeds internally.

After I posted my question I called DirecTV today and apparently I qualify for free Genie and free GenieGo (I assume I can get both free, not one or the other). Might be making a big upgrade here in the next month or so. Just need to find out if the HR-44 is in Portland, OR yet.


----------



## Laxguy

Cool! The two are essentially unrelated, so even if you get "only" one freebie, I'd go for it. 

There is a thread or two on what areas seem to be getting HR44's.


----------



## The Merg

marabunta said:


> Thanks...I pulled the power plug on the GenieGo for about an hour, and then plugged back in, along with a RBR on 2 of our 3 DVRs. The RBR did result in an "unable to connect to one or more DVRs" message on the GenieGo client, with the advice to check playlist sharing and external access. (both are "allowed").
> 
> So I've got multiple clients (WinXP, iPhone, MacOS) that all show DVR connectivity to 3 units(and OOH access), but still a blank DVR Playlist.


Just be aware that pulling the plug on the GenieGo is not the same as performing a 30-second or 2-minute reset. To perform the reset, you need to press and hold the red reset button on the GenieGo for the full 30 seconds or full 2 minutes. Also, try not to perform RBR's on your DVRs. If you need to reset them, go through the Setup Menu. This allows the DVR to shut down processes that are currently running before it does the reset.

- Merg


----------



## marabunta

The Merg said:


> Just be aware that pulling the plug on the GenieGo is not the same as performing a 30-second or 2-minute reset. To perform the reset, you need to press and hold the red reset button on the GenieGo for the full 30 seconds or full 2 minutes. Also, try not to perform RBR's on your DVRs. If you need to reset them, go through the Setup Menu. This allows the DVR to shut down processes that are currently running before it does the reset.
> 
> - Merg


Thank you...this WORKED and I am back in business.

I've had this unit since last November and never noticed the USB cover on the front left that concealed the reset button.


----------



## The Merg

Thank you...this WORKED and I am back in business.

I've had this unit since last November and never noticed the USB cover on the front left that concealed the reset button.


Glad it worked for you.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## marabunta

Also thanks for the RBR advice. Oddly enough, on the GenieGo, I first used the software reset to restore the factory settings with no luck.


----------



## tonypitt

The GenieGo option was released just before I had a two-week business trip, so I was excited to give it a shot. Result? I think I've turned the TV in my hotel room on once. GenieGo has performed exceptionally.

My only annoyance--trying to fast forward is painful. There is a "scrubber" that can be used for this, but there are no time codes that show up on the scrubber. As a result, I find that I can't really fast forward at all. If they would introduce a 30 second skip option, this would be the perfect app. (Even if the skip took longer than when viewing directly from the DVR.)


----------



## tbolt

tonypitt said:


> The GenieGo option was released just before I had a two-week business trip, so I was excited to give it a shot. Result? I think I've turned the TV in my hotel room on once. GenieGo has performed exceptionally.
> 
> My only annoyance--trying to fast forward is painful. There is a "scrubber" that can be used for this, but there are no time codes that show up on the scrubber. As a result, I find that I can't really fast forward at all. If they would introduce a 30 second skip option, this would be the perfect app. (Even if the skip took longer than when viewing directly from the DVR.)


What is a "scrubber"?


----------



## Laxguy

It's a bar that allows you to move forward or backward in the video. Not visible in many apps till you mouse/scroll over it.


----------



## The Merg

The GenieGo option was released just before I had a two-week business trip, so I was excited to give it a shot. Result? I think I've turned the TV in my hotel room on once. GenieGo has performed exceptionally.

My only annoyance--trying to fast forward is painful. There is a "scrubber" that can be used for this, but there are no time codes that show up on the scrubber. As a result, I find that I can't really fast forward at all. If they would introduce a 30 second skip option, this would be the perfect app. (Even if the skip took longer than when viewing directly from the DVR.)


Yeah, the scrubber bar in the GenieGo software is very lacking. It would be nice to be able to perform high-speed or low-speed scrubbing similar to how you can with YouTube videos. I would also like the ability to perform 30Skips as well as have the option of 6-second Replay.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## nuspieds

The Merg said:


> Yeah, the scrubber bar in the GenieGo software is very lacking. It would be nice to be able to perform high-speed or low-speed scrubbing similar to how you can with YouTube videos. I would also like the ability to perform 30Skips as well as have the option of 6-second Replay.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


They most definitely need to add functionality similar to the remote that we are accustomed to using while viewing programs.

Since I got my GenieGo, the only time I use my Slingbox is when I really want to watch live TV. With the ability to stream recorded content via the GenieGo, I am using my Slingbox even less. However, I love the fact that while using the Slingbox to view my TV/recording, I am using the same remote control.

I can't see DirecTV not adding such user-friendly features into the GenieGo client software. We just have to be patient and wait.


----------



## compnurd

Ok I went through about 7 pages but didnt find my answer. I understand you can stream a recorded show outside the home network.. But can I say start a recording and then stream it slighly behind the recording or does it need to be a fully recorded program


----------



## Laxguy

Start recording, then stream.


----------



## peds48

Yep, you can use the DirecTV scheduler app to "start" the recording and once is being recorded by the DVR, you can stream it via your GenieGo


----------



## HollowMan

I got my GenieGo tonight and got it set up. I'm having an issue with the first thing I am trying to do. I have the DVR currently recording the baseball game. Using the GenieGo app on the computer, I can stream the ball game. However, I can't fast forward to the present time, so when I start playing I am at the beginning of the game. I'd like to be caught up to the present. Only the pause button is available - no fast forward or rewind. Fast forward and rewind are available when watching shows that have completed recording - this is only true when live streaming. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Laxguy

I don't think you're missing a thing; that has been my brief experience, too.


----------



## peds48

Yes, Live streaming does not have FF


----------



## dod1450

I am confused about streaming from a coffee shop wifi network. Can a person watch a recorded program from a remote network? If so how? I had launched my geniego application on my droid phone and I was unable to find my Geniego device. I have port forwarding set up on my att u-verse 2wire hg3600 router. I have gone though the forum and there are articles that mention that this is possible. What am I missing?
Thank you for reading this.


----------



## The Merg

dod1450 said:


> I am confused about streaming from a coffee shop wifi network. Can a person watch a recorded program from a remote network? If so how? I had launched my geniego application on my droid phone and I was unable to find my Geniego device. I have port forwarding set up on my att u-verse 2wire hg3600 router. I have gone though the forum and there are articles that mention that this is possible. What am I missing?
> Thank you for reading this.


While on your Home Network, did you go into the GenieGo app and verify that Out of Home (OOH) was configured correctly? If it is, then when you are on an outside Wifi network, you will get a title near the top of the GenieGo app that says you are Out of Home and you will be able to see your DVR Playlists.

- Merg


----------



## peds48

While on your Home Network, did you go into the GenieGo app and verify that Out of Home (OOH) was configured correctly? If it is, then when you are on an outside Wifi network, you will get a title near the top of the GenieGo app that says you are Out of Home and you will be able to see your DVR Playlists.

- Merg
This is excellent advice only that it does not apply on Android phones since the GenieGo does not support android yet


----------



## RD in Fla

Finally got my Nomad (I've had it for a while ) to stream out of home. Had to ditch my Lynksys router and use the wireless on the Cisco gateway Centurylink provides. Works well. Thank you to those that offered tips on how to configure my system.


----------



## dod1450

peds48 said:


> This is excellent advice only that it does not apply on Android phones since the GenieGo does not support android yet


 Does anyone know if there are plans on upgrading the droid app? I had seen several surverys that the droids are more popular then the iphones.


----------



## dennisj00

I think you'll find the problem with the 'droid market is the fragmentation caused by different models. . . different software versions / testing required.


----------



## peds48

I think you'll find the problem with the 'droid market is the fragmentation caused by different models. . . different software versions / testing required.


TO be more specific, the problem with Android is the hundreds if not thousands of software/hardware configurations


----------



## The Merg

peds48 said:


> This is excellent advice only that it does not apply on Android phones since the GenieGo does not support android yet


Aaahhh,.. Missed the mention of the Droid phone...

- Merg


----------



## peds48

Aaahhh,.. Missed the mention of the Droid phone...

- Merg


No prob, we all make mistakes


----------



## Laxguy

No we dont!


----------



## peds48

No we dont!
Perhaps you are the only perfect one here... !rolling


----------



## Laxguy

I do hope you noticed I left the apostrophe out of "don't"; it was meant as a tiny bit of humor.


----------



## peds48

I do hope you noticed I left the apostrophe out of "don't"; it was meant as a tiny bit of humor.
you messed it up by including the exclamation point!


----------



## dod1450

dod1450 said:


> I am confused about streaming from a coffee shop wifi network. Can a person watch a recorded program from a remote network? If so how? I had launched my geniego application on my droid phone and I was unable to find my Geniego device. I have port forwarding set up on my att u-verse 2wire hg3600 router. I have gone though the forum and there are articles that mention that this is possible. What am I missing?
> Thank you for reading this.


 I have confirmed that I am able to do streaming from a coffee house wifi network. I had created a windows XP virtual box vm and I was able to see my dvr playlist. So I still have issues with the droid and I was wondering if anyone had geniego running on a Linux native laptop?


----------



## Lawood

I believe the droid is an android device in which case it will not work as OOH is not yet supported on android devices. Keep seeing where it is reported as soon. However soon is now later. Sorry for repeating something you already know.


----------



## mfeinstein

My issue is that I can't get Out of Home Access working on my iPad while it works fine on my Mac.

I tried doing remote streaming for the first time today. Before I left my house, I confirmed that Out of Home Access was working on my iPad GenieGo app. The app says it is working fine. I did the same on my Mac laptop GenieGo app.

Now that I am away from home, I checked the Out of Home Access again on both. And, both report that Out of Home Access is working under Settings. But, when I have the iPad app search for the GenieGo and its content, I get the message saying that Out of Home Access is no longer working. I can then go to Settings and confirm that Out of Home Access is working, and back to searching for the GenieGo to learn that it is no longer working. I am not changing any settings in between these tests, and it happens over and over again.

On the Mac app, I can see the GenieGo and DVR content just fine with Out of Home Access. Both the iPad and my Mac on my office network.


----------



## Laxguy

mfeinstein said:


> My issue is that I can't get Out of Home Access working on my iPad while it works fine on my Mac.
> 
> I tried doing remote streaming for the first time today. Before I left my house, I confirmed that Out of Home Access was working on my iPad GenieGo app. The app says it is working fine. I did the same on my Mac laptop GenieGo app.
> << Snipped bits out >>
> 
> On the Mac app, I can see the GenieGo and DVR content just fine with Out of Home Access. Both the iPad and my Mac on my office network.


If you haven't used your Mac out of home, rather than just on your local area network, it may not be set up even though while in-home it's telling you it is. That was my experience.

Only after I went through the laborious web page set up did OoH start to work. 
What modem have you?


----------



## mfeinstein

Laxguy said:


> If you haven't used your Mac out of home, rather than just on your local area network, it may not be set up even though while in-home it's telling you it is. That was my experience.
> 
> Only after I went through the laborious web page set up did OoH start to work.
> What modem have you?


My Mac is working fine. It's the iPad that isn't working. I haven't done the laborious web page setup, but perhaps that's in my future.

I have a NetGear router at home behind my Verizon FIOS box. I don't use the Verizon router that they gave me but just put the Ethernet that comes out of the FIOS terminal directly into the NetGear router.


----------



## The Merg

My Mac is working fine. It's the iPad that isn't working. I haven't done the laborious web page setup, but perhaps that's in my future.

I have a NetGear router at home behind my Verizon FIOS box. I don't use the Verizon router that they gave me but just put the Ethernet that comes out of the FIOS terminal directly into the NetGear router.


Double check on the Netgear that you have the port forwarding set up correctly.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy

To be clear- You have used your Mac while on a "foreign" network?


----------



## mfeinstein

Laxguy said:


> To be clear- You have used your Mac while on a "foreign" network?


Yes, my Mac (and iPad) are with me here at my office while the GeneiGo is at home.


----------



## Laxguy

Ah, thanks. The one thing I can think of, and dislike to some degree, is to delete the app from the iPad, then sync and reinstall. Check the version number before and after!


----------



## mfeinstein

Laxguy said:


> Ah, thanks. The one thing I can think of, and dislike to some degree, is to delete the app from the iPad, then sync and reinstall. Check the version number before and after!


OK, I'll give that a try tonight. Thanks.


----------



## mfeinstein

I didn't delete and reinstall the app as I have a lot of content in the app and don't want to re-download it. But, I did set up a reserved IP address for the GenieGo on my NetGear router. I tested Out of Home access by connecting my iPad through my cellular modem, and it worked. I will try again from my office tomorrow. Thanks for your help, everyone!


----------



## marabunta

I'm not sure if its been mentioned before, but a VPN connection to your home network will allow the GenieGo client to function fully while outside your home location.
Just tested and confirmed on MacOS and iOS. I have a MacMini Server for my VPN Server behind a Netgear router.


----------



## mfeinstein

marabunta said:


> I'm not sure if its been mentioned before, but a VPN connection to your home network will allow the GenieGo client to function fully while outside your home location.
> Just tested and confirmed on MacOS and iOS. I have a MacMini Server for my VPN Server behind a Netgear router.


Do you mean that the VPN will support letting me download shows from my home to the GenieGo client on my iPad? I'd love to do that, but my initial attempts at trying to make this work through a VPN were not successful. What type of VPN are you using? Please post the details of your configuration.


----------



## Steve

marabunta said:


> I'm not sure if its been mentioned before, but a VPN connection to your home network will allow the GenieGo client to function fully while outside your home location.
> Just tested and confirmed on MacOS and iOS. I have a MacMini Server for my VPN Server behind a Netgear router.


I guess the advantage of VPN vs. straight OOH is the ability to remotely copy new transcodes to the client.

How is streaming via VPN, compared to OOH streaming? I'm wondering if it's a bit choppier, due to the added VPN encryption/decryption.


----------



## marabunta

Steve said:


> I guess the advantage of VPN vs. straight OOH is the ability to remotely copy new transcodes to the client.
> 
> How is streaming via VPN, compared to OOH streaming? I'm wondering if it's a bit choppier, due to the added VPN encryption/decryption.Rig


Right, my primary goal with the VPN is to download transcoded shows that are "ready for download" to my MacBook/iPhone to avoid the choppiness and delay in streaming/30 second skip. But we also have some one-off recordings this week(we're away for 10 days that I'd like to designate to trancode and download. I haven't tried streaming via the VPN, I would assume it would be choppier.

MacOS Server has a built in VPN server. For regular MacOS, you can "bolt-on" the OS-X Server components to your existing OS for $19.99 via the App Store.
You need to set up network clients for login, and set several firewall rules on your router, some of which may conflict and will need some sorting out. On my Netgear DGN2200 the firewall definitions(rules) are processed in the order you list them, if it finds one in conflict it stops processing and nothing below will be implemented.


----------



## dod1450

Does anyone know if Geniego Apps have an encrypted login and password while it is enable for OOH viewing? I had not run any network software to view the packets while I am at a Coffee House or Library.


----------



## mfeinstein

mfeinstein said:


> I didn't delete and reinstall the app as I have a lot of content in the app and don't want to re-download it. But, I did set up a reserved IP address for the GenieGo on my NetGear router. I tested Out of Home access by connecting my iPad through my cellular modem, and it worked. I will try again from my office tomorrow. Thanks for your help, everyone!


Just want to report that since I set up a reserved UP address for the GenieGo on my router, Out of Home access has worked very reliably on my iPad.


----------



## The Merg

mfeinstein said:


> Just want to report that since I set up a reserved UP address for the GenieGo on my router, Out of Home access has worked very reliably on my iPad.


Good to hear. That will keep your GenieGo from acquiring a new IP address when it renews it lease and thus making your port forwarding worthless.

- Merg


----------



## amt1994

So essentially is this useless if I'm trying to stream live sports? Considering I can't fast-forward to live TV once I record something and try watching it through the GenieGO app, is there any way to watch live sports through the GenieGO?


----------



## peds48

So essentially is this useless if I'm trying to stream live sports? Considering I can't fast-forward to live TV once I record something and try watching it through the GenieGO app, is there any way to watch live sports through the GenieGO?
Nope, only way is to recorded first and then watch it kind of "live-ish"


----------



## dennisj00

I've watched lots of Nascar races or golf 'near' live. . . it's my PIP to be able to keep an eye on the sport but not dominate the TV.


----------



## Laxguy

Yes. A few seconds delay- just start watching a few moments after you start the recording. Don't pause. But you can take it with you to the kitchen, john, where ever.


----------



## amt1994

But when I start the recording, I don't see it on my GenieGo list until 5-10 minutes later. Is that supposed to happen?


----------



## dennisj00

On my system, it's usually 3-4 minutes.


----------



## The Merg

But when I start the recording, I don't see it on my GenieGo list until 5-10 minutes later. Is that supposed to happen?


It can take a few minutes for the PlayList on the GenieGo to refresh.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Globetrotter

Hi All,

I would just like to confirm that it is absolutely necessary to add my iPhone as a device for OOH streaming initially on my home wireless network, and that this initial step cannot be done remotely (WiFi / Internet connected network that is not my home network) by entering the GenieGo Serial Number in the GenieGo iPhone app.

I am currently away from my home for an extended period, and would like to have my family install the GenieGo unit while I am away, to which I could then connect and enjoy the benefits. (All without my iPhone being connected to the home WiFi initially.)

If anyone could clarify, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Laxguy

Hello, Globe, welcome to DBSTalk!

I am not sure if the iPhone can be activated for OoH while you're away, or not. I do know that setting up for OoH was not easy for me, so the first step would be to get it working at home, setting up the router port forwarding following the (lengthy) instructions on the DTVwebsite. Then maybe someone can try it OoH near home, and someone will come through here to answer the activation on iPhone part.


----------



## Globetrotter

Thanks Laxguy,

I was hoping to confirm iPhone setup before purchasing the unit, to ensure it would work for me remotely without being there. If not, would probably delay the investment.

Best regards.


----------



## dennisj00

I think the deck is severely stacked against you. The GG client doesn't like getting initialized without being on the home network.

Setting up the port forwards could be done by someone at your home or even you with remote access to your router.

I'd plan a quick trip home or overnight my phone if someone there can do the setup. Good luck! And Welcome to DBSTalk!

It's really worth it away from home.


----------



## The Merg

You need to be on your home network to activate the client app. If you are not on your home network, it will not find the GenieGo and thus will not be able to activate the client. If you try to set it up while OOH, it provides the option of searching for the GenieGo by serial number. However, that is a little misleading. I believe that option is really for if you are on your home network and the client is just not seeing the GenieGo. When you are OOH and trying to set up the client, since the client has not been set up for OOH, it will not be able to find your GenieGo.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## JimAtTheRez

My GenieGo works fine, but even after a couple of 30 second red button reboots, it will still show only 4 of my 5 DVR's. Any suggestions?


----------



## peds48

My GenieGo works fine, but even after a couple of 30 second red button reboots, it will still show only 4 of my 5 DVR's. Any suggestions?
what is your 5th DVR? was it recently installed?


----------



## JimAtTheRez

peds48 said:


> what is your 5th DVR? was it recently installed?


No, it is in my kitchen (HR23). It does show up with no problem on my whole home setup.


----------



## KSrB2000

Is there a way to change the ports geniego wants to use? I have a conflict with port 8083.


----------



## peds48

Is there a way to change the ports geniego wants to use? I have a conflict with port 8083. 
yes. under the system info (IIRC) you can change the ports to your liking


----------



## KSrB2000

peds48 said:


> yes. under the system info (IIRC) you can change the ports to your liking


I have found system info on both the iOS app and the PC application where it lists the 2 ports, but cannot seem to modify them....


----------



## Go Beavs

KSrB2000 said:


> I have found system info on both the iOS app and the PC application where it lists the 2 ports, but cannot seem to modify them....


You can specify ports.

When you first setup OOH, it asks you if you want to use the wizard or manual. Select manual setup and you can choose the ones that work for you. At least that's how it works on my Mac client. Just make sure you set up the ports in your router first for best results.


----------



## Steve

Go Beavs said:


> You can specify ports.
> 
> When you first setup OOH, it asks you if you want to use the wizard or manual. Select manual setup and you can choose the ones that work for you. At least that's how it works on my Mac client. Just make sure you set up the ports in your router first for best results.


Great tip! I was unaware of this until you mentioned it.

I changed the port forwards in my router so that OOH would fail. This allowed me to get to the "manual" set-up screens (Windows client), shown below.


----------



## Go Beavs

Thanks for putting up the screen shots Steve. That explains it much better than words can. :up:


----------



## KSrB2000

Steve said:


> Great tip! I was unaware of this until you mentioned it.
> 
> I changed the port forwards in my router so that OOH would fail. This allowed me to get to the "manual" set-up screens (Windows client), shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manual 1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manual 2.jpg


Thanks for the instructions. Since my router can temporarily forward ports I never got the manual set up screen because it worked by default while I was at home, but when I tried OOH it wouldn't work. Now I have the new ports forwarded correctly and hopefully next time I'm not at home the client will work.


----------



## spidey

So can geniego stream to iPad on4G whe I tried I get error I must be on wifi?


----------



## Laxguy

Hastabe WiFi. I believe it's a carrier decision, not DIRECTV's.


----------



## spidey

Laxguy said:


> Hastabe WiFi. I believe it's a carrier decision, not DIRECTV's.


slingbox can stream 4g so not sure why carrier would restrict


----------



## The Merg

Hastabe WiFi. I believe it's a carrier decision, not DIRECTV's.


It's a DirecTV app limitation.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy

The Merg said:


> It's a DirecTV app limitation.


 Not arguing your statement, but wondering why DIRECTV would care whether it's delivered by cell tower or WiFi....??


----------



## peds48

So can geniego stream to iPad on4G whe I tried I get error I must be on wifi?
If you have a JB iPad or iPhone, you can install 3G Unrestrictor from Cydia and you will be able to stream while on cell coverage


----------



## HoTat2

peds48 said:


> If you have a JB iPad or iPhone, you can install 3G Unrestrictor from Cydia and you will be able to stream while on cell coverage


Pardon if I missed something here;

Just got my GenieGo today, and all is going well so far with its performance.

But I thought the GenieGo app will not run on JB or rooted devices.

Or has there been a hack developed or something to get around this restriction of the app?


----------



## peds48

Pardon if I missed something here;

Just got my GenieGo today, and all is going well so far with its performance.

But I thought the GenieGo app will not run on JB or rooted devices.

Or has there been a hack developed or something to get around this restriction of the app?
There has been a hack since DirecTV imposed their restriction. is called Xcon.

Here is a picture of a JB iPhone with "mini player" tweak installed running GenieGo


----------



## nevski

I am having trouble using my GenieGo for out of home viewing. The Genie Go sees my DVR's. I am able to view programs in my home network but can not view them out of my home network. I think the problem seems to be in my router. I have a Actiontec MI424WR Ver. D for Verizon Fios internet service router. I believe I have configured it, as instructed on the DIRECTV GeniGo website, to port forward but continue to have no luck with out of home viewing. Even when I try to have the GenieGo automatically confugure the router it does not work. I have rebooted DVR's, rebooted home computer, and rebooted GenieGO to no success. Any suggestions.


----------



## Laxguy

Set a fixed IP for the GenieGo, reboot the router, then do the setup page while on your LAN.


----------



## spidey

Laxguy said:


> Set a fixed IP for the GenieGo, reboot the router, then do the setup page while on your LAN.


i have a 2wire att uverse router and when I try to fix the IP address I get an error. I may try deleting the port forwarding first and than try to,fix the IP address. Be nice if I had an admin panel on the geniego like I do on my sling box that allows me to fix the IP address.


----------



## nevski

Thanks for the reply. As suggested I set up the GenieGO's IP address to be a static address, rebooted the router, ran the setup while on my local network but still no luck with out of home access. Any other suggestions?


----------



## spidey

I have a 2wire 3800HGV-B router from ATT Uverse. Does anyone know how to assign a fixed IP address for the genie go? I go into a LAN screen try to set a fixed ip address from pool and it tells me a geberic error message and no clue as to what is wrong. Tried deleting the port fwding and reconfigure no luck. Also I know fixed IP is being recommneded however my slingbox has DHCP and has worked well with remote access.


I still can not get the geniego to see the HR24. If I reset it it will see HR24 for 3 minutes and cant even view anything. Directv for iPad works just fine with HR24. Have reported the issue to case management since it was assigned to them via installer since it wouldnt work. We have sent in reports from app and from receiver,


----------



## dennisj00

I changed routers this morning which I do fairly frequently to test different models before I put them in service, same V24 of DD-wrt, Same login credentials.

The IOS app on iPad4 told me it wasn't configured for OOH, gave me the ports dialog and then proceeded to 'setup' OOH with no further questions. I just assumed the other questions were saved.

It came back and reported success. However, looking in the port range forwarding page, nothing was there.

I started up the PC client and it reported not configured. Went through the setup wizard with all the questions this time and it did modify the port range forwarding page correctly.

The IOS client then reported success again.

I'll try OOH off-site later today.

Edit: Just ran by a Starbucks and OOH worked perfectly.


----------



## SamusDroid

I have a Linksys EA3500 connected to a Motorola sb5101 modem, I'm pretty sure I forwarded the ports correctly and followed the instructions to the period. http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3875/~/how-do-i-configure-my-wireless-router%3F
I've made a DHCP reservation to the IP specified in GenieGo system info, did a single port forward for both ports on separate lines, with the IP set to the one specified in the GenieGo system info tab. Still can't get it to work. Is there something I am doing wrong? I did a port check and it says that the ports aren't open.
I tried using the auto setup but it asks for a username and a password, but my router never asks for a username. Never got it to do it through the auto setup.


----------



## dennisj00

Did you power reset the GG to get the new IP from your reservation? Also reboot the router after your changes.


----------



## SamusDroid

I reserved it to .149 (what it was before the reservation), after I did that in system info tab it also said .149, before and after the power cycle. For the port forward, both lines are set to .149 also.


----------



## Wolverine7

I see DirecTV sent out an email advertising that the Android folks have out of home access now also, but I don't see any updates on Google Play store (still the June 18th version 1.3.085 is listed. I was expecting to see something show up with an "Update" option. Does anyone know how to get access to the new version?


----------



## HoTat2

Wolverine7 said:


> I see DirecTV sent out an email advertising that the Android folks have out of home access now also, but I don't see any updates on Google Play store (still the June 18th version 1.3.085 is listed. I was expecting to see something show up with an "Update" option. Does anyone know how to get access to the new version?


Could you post an image of that e-mail, I'd like to see that? 

Have received nothing on this end.

Naturally black out any confidential names and account info.


----------



## Wolverine7

HoTat2 said:


> Could you post an image of that e-mail, I'd like to see that?
> 
> Have received nothing on this end.
> 
> Naturally black out any confidential names and account info.


I received this on August 14th:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dconfer

I received it also. No update thou for the client.


----------



## stsrep

Any update on this being activated on Android??


----------



## curbside

Hi guys. I'm having problems setting up remote streaming for my GenieGO. Can I post it here or should I start a new thread? Thanks.


----------



## Laxguy

Fire away!


----------



## curbside

OK.. here goes...

I ordered my GenieGO the other day and hooked it up. Everything works fine when I'm home and on my wifi. I've tried to configure it for out of home access with no luck.

My Internet is DSL with sonic.net. I have a static IP address at home and am using a Pace 4111N wireless router. I've configured the port forwarding manually using ports 8082 and 8083. The GenieGO's internal IP is 192.168.42.100. I've checked the ports on portforward.com and they say my ports are open. The GenieGO app on my iPad says "GenieGO out of home access is not set up". 

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## Laxguy

Set a reserved address for the GenieGo, and then run the web page for set up.


----------



## curbside

Laxguy said:


> Set a reserved address for the GenieGo, and then run the web page for set up.


192.168.42.100 is reserved for the GenieGO. My router is not listed at directv.com/geniego/routersupport


----------



## dennisj00

Sounds like you may have to make a change in the DSL modem. Log in to it and try forwarding those ports to your WAN address of the router or set a DMZ address or better yet, put it in Bridge (transparent) mode. Call Sonic, they may make the change.


----------



## HoTat2

dennisj00 said:


> Sounds like you may have to make a change in the DSL modem. Log in to it and try forwarding those ports to your WAN address of the router or set a DMZ address or better yet, put it in Bridge (transparent) mode. Call Sonic, they may make the change.


You know I still don't understand why, particularly for DSL service it seems, they just don't build and distribute actual "modems" as an option for customers so they can use their own third party routers if they choose?

Do the modems always have to include these integrated routers which cause these sorts of port forwarding problems, or not able to get into them a fully transparent bridging mode, or some other other issue with them?


----------



## dennisj00

HoTat2 said:


> You know I still don't understand why, particularly for DSL service it seems, they just don't build and distribute actual "modems" as an option for customers so they can use their own third party routers if they choose?
> 
> Do the modems always have to include these integrated routers which cause these sorts of port forwarding problems, or not able to get into them a fully transparent bridging mode, or some other other issue with them?


I have to agree with you. . . they seem to create more problems than they solve. I haven't had DSL in a number of years but when I did it was a simple Westell modem that allowed Bridge mode and I did the PPOE authentication in my Linksys. The last one I tried to solve for a friend didn't have that mode - or we couldn't find it.

My MIL just went back to ATT and got a monster 'Gateway' combined modem / router / wireless (G only). OOH works from her house but she currently has no need for port forwarding . . . which probably fits 70-80% of customer base.


----------



## curbside

I was able to get the GenieGO Out of Home Access to work by setting the firewall. 


The firewall actively blocks access of unwanted activity from the Internet.

Current Applications, Pinholes and DMZ Settings: Custom

Device Allowed Applications Application Type Protocol Port Number(s) Public IP
Nomad002097 All - (all) (all) 75.101.XXX.XXX

Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## Laxguy

Good news; thanks for posting results.


----------



## dennisj00

curbside said:


> I was able to get the GenieGO Out of Home Access to work by setting the firewall.
> 
> The firewall actively blocks access of unwanted activity from the Internet.
> 
> Current Applications, Pinholes and DMZ Settings: Custom
> 
> Device Allowed Applications Application Type Protocol Port Number(s) Public IP
> Nomad002097 All - (all) (all) 75.101.XXX.XXX
> 
> Thanks for all your replies.


I assume this was your router that you had set port forwarding. . . just another example that your port forwarding should have over-ridden the fw setting.


----------



## spidey

Finally got my OOH working and streamed fantastically to my iPhone.


----------



## tbolt

spidey said:


> Finally got my OOH working and streamed fantastically to my iPhone.


That is great news.

We appreciate you keeping us updated.

Enjoy!


----------



## woj027

OK my turn.

I got my Genie and GenieGo drop shipped to me. Little or no documentation on how to set things up (I had a Whole Home system so it was pretty easy swapping out, but nonetheless it was odd no documentation for the HR44, and 2 C41's)

So, I have wireless in our home with an Airport Extreme, and an Airport Express extending on the top floor of house (3 stories). I have the GenieGo set up, except for the OOH. I cannot seem to figure out what to do to get it to work. I was using my wife's Mac Book Air to configure OOH, but it doesn't seem to work. I choose the Apple option on the (directv.com/geniego/routersupport) page, I go through their setup (I use a DCHP number outside the range as I've read )
If I try to set up OOH on my iphone there is no Apple router option.

Any suggestions? Another contributing factor. I have Comcast Home security and they put their own wireless router in right after the modem and before my Airport Extreme. I don't know if that comes into play, all I know is that ever since I had the comcast security installed I cannot access a camera (non-comcast related) on my network anymore.

I'm at work right now, but I can try to answer questions the best I can.


----------



## Laxguy

Whose modem? 
In any event, I'd be inclined to go off the Comcast router, and run the set up off the MBAir. (It worked for me).
I'd set a reservation for GenieGo in the Comcast router in the range it covers.


----------



## woj027

I can't use the Comcast modem because they activate only 1 out port, essentially to go to your wireless router (it creates it's own wireless network).

So, I have to use the Airport Extreme


----------



## tbolt

woj027 said:


> I can't use the Comcast modem because they activate only 1 out port, essentially to go to your wireless router (it creates it's own wireless network).
> 
> So, I have to use the Airport Extreme


Check this link out - it may help:
http://forums.directv.com/thread/11252225


----------



## woj027

tbolt said:


> Check this link out - it may help:
> http://forums.directv.com/thread/11252225


 thanks. At first glance it may have useful info, but we are a iOS and an OS X household, no PC's (windows devices) in the house. So some of the trouble shooting techniques are unavailable.


----------



## The Merg

The biggest thing to do is to make sure that you have all ports forwarded. On your router that assigns IP addresses, verify that the GenieGo has a reserved IP address (so that it doesn't change at all). Set the appropriate ports (usually the default is 8082 and 8083) to be forwarded to the GenieGo's IP address. If your router is behind another modem/router, you might need verify that the modem/router is also allowing traffic on those ports through to your router.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

Hopefully this helps you


----------



## woj027

Hopefully this helps you


Sorry. Doesn't help. Already tried that. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Go Beavs

It almost sounds like the modem does have a router in it since it can create its own wireless network (if I'm reading that correctly). You may need to setup port forwarding in there as well.


----------



## tbolt

Whenever two routers are involved the GenieGO can only setup the first one. The second router has to be
setup manually for port forwarding if it's not already setup in bridge mode.

you can confirm if two routers are present by using the trace route utility.

How do I preform a tracert or traceroute in OS X?
To check this with MAC OS X.

*Method 1:*

click on the *"Network Utility"* icon within the *"Utilities"* folder, then click on the *"traceroute"* tab.

If you're running a Mac with an older operating system than OS X, you'll probably need to download a
traceroute program such as *WhatRoute*

*Alternate method:*
OS X comes with an app named *Terminal* which gives you full access to the BSD shell.

At the prompt, type _traceroute hostname.com_ (replacing hostname.com with the domain you wish
to trace) and you will get the path to that hostname.

> tracert www.directv.com * <----- Make sure and include www.directv.com *
Tracing route to e6691.g.akamaiedge.net [23.9.85.9]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 1 ms 17 ms <1 ms MYWIFI [xxx.xxx.x.x]
2 17 ms 29 ms 9 ms modem.Home [xxx.xxx.x.x] *<----------- This one*
3 20 ms 25 ms 38 ms hlrn-dsl-gw08.hlrn.qwest.net [xxx.xxx.xxxx]
4 20 ms 36 ms 29 ms hlrn-agw1.inet.qwest.net [xx.xx.xx.xx]
5 90 ms 33 ms 28 ms hlr-edge-09.inet.qwest.net [xx.xx.xx.xx]
6 20 ms 31 ms 24 ms a23-9-85-9.deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.com
[23.9.85.9]
Trace complete.

This command shows the router hops it takes to get from the PC to the Internet. If there's a 2ndrouter in the path it will
show the 2nd internal IP address as the 2nd hop. In other words you may see 192.168.1.1 as the first hop
and 192.168.0.1 (or 10.0.0.1/172.31.0.1; any internal private IP address) for the 2nd hop. 192.168.1.1 and
192.168.0.1 are valid for two routers because they are on two different subnets.

So if you see a 2nd hop using an internal IP address that's the router they need to login to and setup manual port
forwarding (Netgear is documented on the webpage support tool). However instead of using the GenieGO's IP
address on this 2nd router, you have to use the WAN address assigned to the first router. That WAN address will
actually be a DHCP IP assigned by the 2nd router, so if the 2nd router is using 192.168.0.1 the WAN address on
the first router could be anything in the 192.168.0.x range.

I believe the GenieGO will already take care of the port mapping on the first router without setting it up manually and
you need to get the WAN IP from that same router. So first have login to the Linksys and delete all manual port
mappings for the GenieGO. You can leave the DHCP IP address reservation for the GenieGO as is. Then go to
the status screen and record the Internet IP address from the bottom half of the screen; this is the IP that will be
used to setup forwarding on the 2nd router instead of the GenieGO's IP address.

Once you have done that you can logout of the Linksys and then login to the Netgear using the same IP address
shown as the 2nd hop. Then just follow the manual config process on the webpage for the Netgear (use the same
ports of 8082/8083).

Once you complete this, reboot the GenieGO and exit and restart the client. After the GenieGO lights are
all blue / flashing blue, wait another 3-4 minutes and then go to the client setup screen, scroll down to the bottom
and see if OOH testing passes.


----------



## woj027

Go Beavs said:


> It almost sounds like the modem does have a router in it since it can create its own wireless network (if I'm reading that correctly). You may need to setup port forwarding in there as well.


I have a modem (comcast supplied)
I have a wireless router (comcast supplied for xfinity security - they say it must be right after the modem and it's ONLY for Xfinity Security) 
I have a wireless router (Airport Extreme) 
I have a disabled wireless router (Linkyss) acting as router- not enough ports on AE
I have a wireless modem (Airport Express) Up two floors extending Wi-Fi coverage


----------



## Go Beavs

woj027 said:


> I have a modem (comcast supplied)
> I have a wireless router (comcast supplied for xfinity security - they say it must be right after the modem)
> I have a wireless router (Airport Extreme)
> I have a disabled wireless router (Linkyss) acting as router- not enough ports on AE
> I have a wireless modem (Airport Express) Up two floors extending Wi-Fi coverage


How is the AE connected? Does it connect through the 1st wireless router? If so, you probably need to configure port forwarding on that one. If you run a tracert like *tbolt *suggested it and post it back here it may give us more insight for troubleshooting this.


----------



## woj027

tbolt said:


> Whenever two routers are involved the GenieGO can only setup the first one. The second router has to be
> setup manually for port forwarding if it's not already setup in bridge mode.
> 
> you can confirm if two routers are present by using the trace route utility.
> 
> How do I preform a tracert or traceroute in OS X?
> To check this with MAC OS X.
> 
> *Method 1:*
> 
> click on the *"Network Utility"* icon within the *"Utilities"* folder, then click on the *"traceroute"* tab.
> 
> . . . . . . .
> 
> Once you complete this, reboot the GenieGO and exit and restart the client. After the GenieGO lights are
> all blue / flashing blue, wait another 3-4 minutes and then go to the client setup screen, scroll down to the bottom
> and see if OOH testing passes.


I will try this when I get home. This may be the same problem I am having trying to get a pre-existing security camera to work outside of my home network since Comcast Security showed up.


----------



## woj027

Go Beavs said:


> How is the AE connected? Does it connect through the 1st wireless router? If so, you probably need to configure port forwarding on that one. If you run a tracert like *tbolt *suggested it and post it back here it may give us more insight for troubleshooting this.


The Airport Extreme is connected directly to the Comcast Security Wireless Router (I will get name brand when I get home - I think it's a netgear)
The Airport Express is connected (I think, will check when home) via Cat 5e from a port on the Airport Express. Although it could be via a port on the Linksys Router.


----------



## woj027

Go Beavs said:


> How is the AE connected? Does it connect through the 1st wireless router? If so, you probably need to configure port forwarding on that one. If you run a tracert like *tbolt *suggested it and post it back here it may give us more insight for troubleshooting this.


If I continue to have problems, maybe I invite you over for a beer and you help me? I live in Portland too.


----------



## Go Beavs

woj027 said:


> If I continue to have problems, maybe I invite you over for a beer and you help me? I live in Portland too.


I'm a little to the north of you in WA but yeah, I'd work for beer... :lol:


----------



## woj027

Go Beavs said:


> I'm a little to the north of you in WA but yeah, I'd work for beer... :lol:


sweet...Maybe.

you do time at OSU? I was there 88-93.


----------



## The Merg

tbolt's post is on the money. If you have two active routers on your network, you need to set up the one closest to the Internet to forward traffic on the required ports to the second router. The second router is then set up to forward traffic on those ports to your GenieGo.

- Merg


----------



## woj027

The Merg said:


> tbolt's post is on the money. If you have two active routers on your network, you need to set up the one closest to the Internet to forward traffic on the required ports to the second router. The second router is then set up to forward traffic on those ports to your GenieGo.
> 
> - Merg


Great, Maybe I'll get Comcast to help me out so I don't fiddle with their super duper security


----------



## The Merg

woj027 said:


> I have a modem (comcast supplied)
> I have a wireless router (comcast supplied for xfinity security - they say it must be right after the modem and it's ONLY for Xfinity Security)
> I have a wireless router (Airport Extreme)
> I have a disabled wireless router (Linkyss) acting as router- not enough ports on AE
> I have a wireless modem (Airport Express) Up two floors extending Wi-Fi coverage


Just for clarification...

The Linksys is not acting as a router. It's acting as a switch if you disabled its router functions.

The Airport Express is a wireless extender and not a wireless modem.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

woj027 said:


> Great, Maybe I'll get Comcast to help me out so I don't fiddle with their super duper security


I doubt they'll help you. As long as you can sign into the Comcast router and set up manul port forwarding, just do it as tbolt explained in regards to what IP address that you are using. You would need to forward the ports being used by GenieGo (most likely 8082 and 8083) and you would also forward the ports being used by the security camera. On this router, you would be forwarding all these ports to the same IP address (the WAN address for the second router). On the second router (the Airport), you then forward the ports to their specific device IP addresses.

- Merg


----------



## woj027

The Merg said:


> I doubt they'll help you. As long as you can sign into the Comcast router and set up manul port forwarding, just do it as tbolt explained in regards to what IP address that you are using. You would need to forward the ports being used by GenieGo (most likely 8082 and 8083) and you would also forward the ports being used by the security camera. On this router, you would be forwarding all these ports to the same IP address (the WAN address for the second router). On the second router (the Airport), you then forward the ports to their specific device IP addresses.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks for the clarifications above and this advice here. I won't be home til the end of the day, but will see what I can figure out.

Thanks to all for all the help so far.


----------



## peds48

The Merg said:


> Just for clarification...
> 
> The Linksys is not acting as a router. It's acting as a switch if you disabled its router functions.
> 
> The Airport Express is a wireless extender and not a wireless modem.
> 
> - Merg


actually an Airport Express can be used as a wireless router as well. What this comes down to is to make sure to have one DHCP server active in your network

http://www.apple.com/airport-express/specs/


----------



## woj027

Ok, so I went with plan B. I moved the Xfinity (comcast) wireless router behind the Airport Extreme and all is good.


----------



## The Merg

actually an Airport Express can be used as a wireless router as well. What this comes down to is to make sure to have one DHCP server active in your network

http://www.apple.com/airport-express/specs/

Yeah, but I was saying how the OP was using it. And it is not a wireless modem in any case.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

Ok, so I went with plan B. I moved the Xfinity (comcast) wireless router behind the Airport Extreme and all is good.
and is your Comcast security modem working as well


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## woj027

The cops haven shown up yet


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## keebler21

Any word on if iOS 7 has killed the out of home access? The Genie App still works but my Out of Home Access has quit working and my home networking setup hasn't changed since I've originally set it up. The only difference is installing iOS7 so just wondering if anyone else is on iOS7 and having issues using out of home access and checking or testing network connection always says "failed". Oh, I also had to re-activate my phone to the Genie Go after I did the update but that wasn't a big deal.


----------



## Steve

keebler21 said:


> Any word on if iOS 7 has killed the out of home access? The Genie App still works but my Out of Home Access has quit working and my home networking setup hasn't changed since I've originally set it up. The only difference is installing iOS7 so just wondering if anyone else is on iOS7 and having issues using out of home access and checking or testing network connection always says "failed". Oh, I also had to re-activate my phone to the Genie Go after I did the update but that wasn't a big deal.


Make sure you're running the latest version of the GG app under iOS 7. I'm currently running 3.0.037. I was streaming OOH on my iOS 7 iPhone4 about an hour ago, while waiting for an oil change.


----------



## Bill Broderick

OOH streaming on the GG app 3.0.037 is working under iOS7 for me as well.


----------



## keebler21

Thanks Guys - yes, I'm running 3.0.037 version of GG. I'll have to figure out why it quit working then when I get home. Like I said nothing has changed at home and when I check my network connection it says "Test Failed. Please try again" - So I was thinking maybe it was iOS7.


----------



## Bill Broderick

I'd try reinstalling the GG app and resetting my Genie by pushing and holding the red button for 30 seconds.


----------



## keebler21

Bill Broderick said:


> I'd try reinstalling the GG app and resetting my Genie by pushing and holding the red button for 30 seconds.


I'll do that! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## keebler21

So I've been going through the same thing the last 3 - 4 days or so... I use the PC Genie Go app to setup my Out of Home access. Once I do that everything goes great and my Out of Home access is setup and working from PC & Wireless devices. The NEXT day I try to access Out of Home access from all the same devices only to get a message that Out of Home Access is not setup. I re-do the processs to re-set everything back up and you get the picture... I originally set everything up when Out of Home access first came out months ago and was working fine for months, then been having problems the last week or so. My router - etc., hasn't changed since I originally setup the out of home access and my genie go is setup with static ip. Only thing I can think of as the issue is I auto reboot my router every day at like 4am, but that has been setup well before I ever used out of home acces. Any thoughts?


----------



## Laxguy

*This in a recent e-mail from DIRECTV*

If you access GenieGO™ through an iPhone or iPad, please be sure to update your GenieGO™ App before upgrading to iOS 7. This will ensure no interruption to your service. You can update your App anytime through the iTunes App Store.

If you have already upgraded to iOS 7, you will need to update the current GenieGO™ App on your mobile device and then re-register the device as new. Unfortunately, previously downloaded content will need to be re-downloaded.

We apologize for this inconvenience.

Sincerely, 
DIRECTV


----------



## keebler21

Laxguy said:


> *This in a recent e-mail from DIRECTV*
> 
> If you access GenieGO™ through an iPhone or iPad, please be sure to update your GenieGO™ App before upgrading to iOS 7. This will ensure no interruption to your service. You can update your App anytime through the iTunes App Store.
> 
> If you have already upgraded to iOS 7, you will need to update the current GenieGO™ App on your mobile device and then re-register the device as new. Unfortunately, previously downloaded content will need to be re-downloaded.
> 
> We apologize for this inconvenience.
> 
> Sincerely,
> DIRECTV


Yes - I've even deleted the GenieGo app and re-downloaded it...


----------



## woj027

ok so I've read through several GenieGo threads can't find what I'm asking, or can't search to find what I'm asking.

My iPad is a work issued one so it secures quite often, especially when 1-2 min elapses.

It seems that my downloads to the GenieGo stop or freeze when my iPad locks it self.

It also seems that uploads from GenieGo to my iPad stop or freeze when my iPad locks itself.

I cannot prevent the iPad from locking automatically. 

Any suggestions how to make downloads and uploads become un-interuppted?


----------



## Laxguy

Other than getting around the lock ups, no. The GenieGo should not require the app to be open when it's transcoding, so I am not sure what the Upload and Download means. It's one or the other (depending on which device is receiving or delivering) to get shows onto the iPad. There really isn't any uploading from the iPad to the GenieGo.


----------



## dennisj00

The current iPad version (with IOS7) tends to load a second or third one after screen lock. Does it lock when you're watching a stream or a program? If not, just select a few downloads and start playing a program while the others complete downloading.

Edit: Something is wrong in posting . . . Lax, you should be able to delete your own posts.


----------



## woj027

I'll take a closer look at it later this weekend. I'm loading up the ipad(s) and mac book air for the upcoming Hawaii trip.


----------



## bill596

Does the GenieGo stream over a wired connection yet? I'm having problems with the old Directb2PC program and want to replace it but use a wired connection to my desktop. WIFI is OK for my laptop but I have no WIFI on my desktop machine.


----------



## Laxguy

Yes, it'll work over ethernet to your desktop.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Are they any closer to allowing streaming over 4G?


----------



## bill596

Thanks Laxguy. I'll order the GenieGo from Solid Signal today.
Bill596


----------

